# KING OF CALI HOPP OFF AND DANCE COMP ∙



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

WHERE: CITY OF ORANGE COVE 
WHEN: MAY 5TH 07 CINCO DE MAYO SHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
WHATS HAPPENING: THE CINCO DE MAYO PARADE FESTIVAL CAR SHOW AND HOPP OFF
WHOS SHOWING UP :EVERYBODY UNDER THE SUN INCLUDING MY BROTHERS FROM UCE CAR CLUB BAY AREA,AND ALSO OTHER AREAS 
TIME:10:00AM BEGIN LINE UP @ ANCHOR AND PARK BLVD CAR CLUBS ORGANIZE YOUR MEMBERS HAVE YOUR BATTERIES CHARGED AIR IN YOUR TANKS FOR AIR LIFTED VEHICLES (BAGS) @ THE END OF THE PARADE ALL CARS WILL STOP AND DROPP SET UP FOR VIEWING LOWRIDER SCENE WILL BE FILMING AS WELL AS THE STEET STARS FILMING CREW YOU WILL BE ALLOWED TO PICK UP YOUR CARS AND DROPP THEM FRONT AND BACK SIDE TO SIDE DURING THE DRIVE THROUGH THE PARADE BUT NO HOPPING THEM COOL ANY QUESTIONS HIT ME UP 
HOPPERS REPORT TO THE BACK OF THE PARK TO THEEEEEEE PIIIIIIT!OH S#!^
ALL RULES WILL BE POSTED SHORTLY 
FLIER WILL ALSO BE POSTED SOON PEACE  


WE ARE ALL FAMILY


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 14 2007, 05:14 PM~7262347
> *WHERE:    CITY OF ORANGE COVE
> WHEN:      MAY 5TH 07 CINCO DE MAYO SHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
> WHATS HAPPENING: THE CINCO DE MAYO PARADE FESTIVAL CAR SHOW AND HOPP OFF
> ...



we will be representin, gettin all the action like always, this will be the event to go to so get ready and let it swing....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I'M THERE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

THE SHOW IN ORANGE COVE IS ALMOST NEAR POSTER AND FLIERS WILL BE PRINTED THIS WEEK


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

let me know when you get some flyers so i can pick some up


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

YOU GOT IT PRIMO


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

i finally took those pics to get done. i had to go to fresno, they cant do those all wal-mart. so i hope there done this week


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SOUNDS LIKE A ROAD TRIP


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

ARIGHT PRIMS HELL YEA IM @ MY OFFICE WORKING ON THIS SHOW EVERY NIGHT GETTING ALL THESE SPONSORS IN, AND ENTERTAINMENT CONTRACTS DONE LAID MAGAZINE WILL BE OUT REPPN ASS WELL IM GOING TO LAS VEGAS THIS FRI . UCE 15TH ANNERVESERY AND IM GONNA MEET UP WITH RON FROM BLACK MAGIC ANY OF THE TRUE GAMERS COMING OUT ANTHONY HASNT CALLED HOWS HE DOING HOLLA BACK


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

yeah will be out there, anthony has been real busy lately, hes got all kinds of project going on and working his car. but ill tell him to shoot you a call.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

ALRIGHT SOUNDS COOL MAKE SURE THE KIDS BRING OUT THERE BIKES TROPHY AND CASH AWARD THIS YEAR HOLLA IT WILL BE ON THA FLIER


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

HELL YEA BLACK MAGIC WILL BE DA HOUSE REPPN LAS VEGAS RON WILL ALSO BE SPONSORING THE EVENT WITH A $$$$500 DOLLAR GIFT CERTIFICATE TO BLACK MAGIC HOLLA   :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## HittinCornerz93 (Jun 17, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> :biggrin:
> [/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

ORANGE COVE MAY 5TH 2007 @633 6TH ST. ZIP 93646


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

PERFORMING IN ORANGE COVE MAY 5TH 2007


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

DID U HEAR MC MAGIC WILL BE THERE


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

yeaaaaa the blackwidow to...............................


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Mar 1 2007, 11:31 PM~7388294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

ron is gonna be out there. thats cool ill be there too we gotta rep vegas. plus i used to live in BIG ASS orange cove


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by buick1984regal_@Mar 3 2007, 12:47 PM~7397306
> *ron is gonna be out there. thats cool ill be there too we gotta rep vegas. plus i used to live in BIG ASS orange cove
> *


   WHO THIS :biggrin: :cheesy: 
HOLLA BACK OR P.M ME


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 1 2007, 11:43 PM~7388355
> *:0  :0
> :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin: SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> *


MAY 5TH IN ORANGE COVE


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

whats the payout for the dance, and the hop??


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

GONNA HAVE A GOOD YIME MAY 5TH IN ORANGE COVE CALIFAS


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Mar 2 2007, 12:31 AM~7388294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

MAY 5TH IN ORANGE COVE CALIFAS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Mar 2 2007, 12:31 AM~7388294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U KNOW IT


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 6 2007, 06:45 PM~7422709
> *U KNOW IT
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigpoppapump1976_@Mar 5 2007, 04:08 PM~7412532
> *whats the payout for the dance, and the hop??
> *


RADICAL IS A $$$$1000 GEORGIES AS FOR THE REST WERE WORKING ON IT BUT I WILL SAY THIS THE PAY OUTS WILL BE NO LESS THAN WHAT THE SHOWS ARE PUTTING OUT THAT I KNOW :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Mar 7 2007, 02:44 AM~7425762
> *LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE! :biggrin:
> *


COULDNT HAVE SAID IT BETTER LOL


----------



## modestonorteno (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Feb 14 2007, 05:14 PM~7262347
> *WHERE:    CITY OF ORANGE COVE
> WHEN:      MAY 5TH 07 CINCO DE MAYO SHAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
> WHATS HAPPENING: THE CINCO DE MAYO PARADE FESTIVAL CAR SHOW AND HOPP OFF
> ...


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

IS THIS BITCH GONNA B IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

LAID will be in the house covering this event.........come by and say hello........


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Mar 7 2007, 07:35 PM~7432028
> *IS THIS BITCH GONNA B IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Mar 7 2007, 08:35 PM~7432028
> *IS THIS BITCH GONNA B IN DA HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


wtf lol


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 7 2007, 08:41 PM~7432082
> *LAID will be in the house covering this event.........come by and say hello........
> *


nice


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Mar 1 2007, 11:31 PM~7388294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*
GOTZ 2 CATCH THIS ONE, ITS GOIN DOWN!!*


----------



## ~SIX DUSO~ (Jul 27, 2004)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Feb 14 2007, 05:38 PM~7262504
> *we will be representin, gettin all the action like always,  this will be the event to go to so get ready and let it swing....
> *


YOUUUUUU KNOOOOOW :0 :0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 8 2007, 10:41 AM~7436038
> *nice
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 8 2007, 09:06 PM~7440768
> *
> *


YOUUUUUUU KNOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:0


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

N.WEST BROTHERS


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 8 2007, 05:03 PM~7438599
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ohhh shit,, i guess the NW is commin to town.....


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Mar 8 2007, 05:03 PM~7438599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ITS ON BRO ITS ON


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

ONE BADD RIDE NO DOUBT


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Mar 1 2007, 11:31 PM~7388294
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do u think ur ready for may 5 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 27 2007, 07:36 AM~7560143
> *Do u think ur ready for may 5  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


its the otherway around "DO U THINK YOUR READY FOR THE FIFTH"


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Mar 27 2007, 11:28 PM~7566981
> *its the otherway around "DO U THINK YOUR READY FOR THE FIFTH"
> *


Cool bro hope the money can stay in the 559
How many clicks does it take to get to the top?      We all know the answer 8 plus the weight :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 28 2007, 09:56 AM~7568456
> *Cool bro hope the money can stay in the 559
> How many clicks does it take to get to the top?          We all know the answer 8 plus the weight :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

FREE TO THE PUBLIC FIESTA CONCERT AND CARSHOW :0  
THERE WILL BE AN AREA SET UP FOR THE KIDDIES TO ENJOY SO MANT DIFFERENT RAFFLES ITS UNBELIEVABLE COME OUT AND REPP LOCS ENTERTAINMENT AT ITS BEST


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 28 2007, 08:56 AM~7568456
> *Cool bro hope the money can stay in the 559
> How many clicks does it take to get to the top?          We all know the answer 8 plus the weight :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u now who i am....now how are u :biggrin: ......NAME


----------



## Roadhouse Blues (Mar 28, 2007)

it sounds like it's gonna be off da hooookk


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 28 2007, 03:59 PM~7571459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IT WILL HOMIE TRUST ME


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 28 2007, 03:59 PM~7571459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i cant make it but the rest of DELEGATION central valley will support your show


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Mar 28 2007, 09:34 PM~7574021
> *u now who i am....now how are u :biggrin: ......NAME
> *


U will know may 5th my name. Why dont we make a nice healthy side bett in front of everybody. U can make the bet or we can go pinks of u want   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 29 2007, 10:30 AM~7576456
> *U will know may 5th my name. Why dont we make a nice healthy side bett in front of everybody. U can make the bet or we can go pinks of u want     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: :loco:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 29 2007, 10:30 AM~7576456
> *U will know may 5th my name. Why dont we make a nice healthy side bett in front of everybody. U can make the bet or we can go pinks of u want     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SOMBODIES SCARED WHY WAIT TILL MAY 5TH


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

we dont have to wait til the 5.......dont start shit, u wont like the results... wats wrong afraid to state your name im not .....SONNY MORALES!!!!!!!!if u dont know NOW U KNOW!  keep posting up shit an see what happens.. as for me i dont neet to post shit up to get attention


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 29 2007, 09:30 AM~7576456
> *U will know may 5th my name. Why dont we make a nice healthy side bett in front of everybody. U can make the bet or we can go pinks of u want     :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



cut throat hydraulics maybe?????????


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Mar 29 2007, 12:05 PM~7577212
> *we dont have to wait til the 5.......dont start shit,  u wont like the results... wats wrong afraid to state your name im not .....SONNY MORALES!!!!!!!!if u dont know NOW U KNOW!       keep posting up shit an see what happens.. as for me i dont neet to post shit up to get attention
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 i thought it was sonny b thou :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Mar 29 2007, 11:05 AM~7577212
> *we dont have to wait til the 5.......dont start shit,  u wont like the results... wats wrong afraid to state your name im not .....SONNY MORALES!!!!!!!!if u dont know NOW U KNOW!       keep posting up shit an see what happens.. as for me i dont neet to post shit up to get attention
> *


Calm down big cheif im only 16 years old i thought nate was the owner of the truck. And its all about repin not fighting. :loco: :loco:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 29 2007, 11:29 AM~7576902
> *SOMBODIES SCARED WHY WAIT TILL MAY 5TH
> *


lets wait till the 5th so we can all have it on dvd sonny serving his ass :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 29 2007, 02:10 PM~7578175
> *Calm down big cheif im only 16 years old i thought nate was the owner of the truck. And its all about repin not fighting. :loco:  :loco:
> *


Signature
WE FLY HIGH NO LIE YOU KNOW THIS


DONT HATE THE PLAYA HATE THE GAME



LIKE A BO$$

i guess this is a lie then huh :biggrin: :biggrin: arent u spouse to be in school right now lil one :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 29 2007, 02:10 PM~7578181
> *lets wait till the 5th so we can all have it on dvd sonny serving his ass  :biggrin:
> *


can't even drink a beer :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 29 2007, 01:12 PM~7578191
> *Signature
> WE FLY HIGH NO LIE YOU KNOW THIS
> DONT HATE THE PLAYA HATE THE GAME
> ...


I have so many credits i can graduate as we speak but i chose to chill to graduate next year. I have a 4.5 gpa and have a taken pre engeiner classes. But ill take u to school on may 5th. Holla


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 29 2007, 02:13 PM~7578203
> *can't even drink a beer :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: still needs to ask his mom if he can even go :biggrin: its ok ill tell her to let u go


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 29 2007, 02:16 PM~7578221
> *I have so many credits i can graduate as we speak but i chose to chill to graduate next year. I have a 4.5 gpa and have a taken pre engeiner classes. But ill take u to school on may 5th. Holla
> *


thats good for u but this layitlow not jeopardy so post your car :biggrin: not gpa


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 29 2007, 01:13 PM~7578203
> *can't even drink a beer :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I dont need to drink to serve u will u be in the hop. Im sure Sonney dont let his son Drink! Right?


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

youngster what do u really have


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 29 2007, 01:17 PM~7578229
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: still needs to ask his mom if he can even go  :biggrin: its ok ill tell her to let u go
> *


Dont worry bout my mom worry about ur wifey letting u go or ur HUSBAND :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 29 2007, 02:16 PM~7578221
> *I have so many credits i can graduate as we speak but i chose to chill to graduate next year. I have a 4.5 gpa and have a taken pre engeiner classes. But ill take u to school on may 5th. Holla
> *


you mean ENGINEERING CLASS can't even spell AND U GOT A 4.5 AVE NOT U MEAN 1.5 IF THAT


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 29 2007, 01:19 PM~7578254
> *youngster what do u really have
> *


I have something thats real but i save that for may 5th THATS ON MY MOM


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 29 2007, 01:22 PM~7578281
> *you mean ENGINEERING CLASS can't even spell AND U GOT A 4.5 AVE NOT U MEAN 1.5 IF THAT
> *


Thats called typos even lawyers have typos


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 29 2007, 01:22 PM~7578281
> *you mean ENGINEERING CLASS can't even spell AND U GOT A 4.5 AVE NOT U MEAN 1.5 IF THAT
> *


I cant belive eastside's fighting with a 16 year old you will see the # on may 5th


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

IF YOUR GOING TO SERVE SONNY IT BETTER BE SOME............










































TACOS DE CARNE ASADA................. :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 29 2007, 02:23 PM~7578301
> *Thats called typos even lawyers have typos
> *


ANYWAYS I THINK UR BARKING UP THE WRONG TREE-UR BITING MORE THAN U CAN CHEW U GOT TO MUCH AMBITION BUT I A WAY IT GOOD


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 29 2007, 02:26 PM~7578324
> *I cant belive eastside's fighting with a 16 year old you will see the # on may 5th
> *


UR RIGHT I THOUGHT U WHERE AN ADULT ITS ALL GOOD MIJO


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 29 2007, 02:26 PM~7578324
> *I cant belive eastside's fighting with a 16 year old you will see the # on may 5th
> *


then this is how u should of replied from the beggining 

i pray and hope i can beat soony on may 5 cause im a lil mocso :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

WHATS UP SUPREME69 :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 29 2007, 01:28 PM~7578342
> *ANYWAYS I THINK UR BARKING UP THE WRONG TREE-UR BITING MORE THAN U CAN CHEW U GOT TO MUCH AMBITION BUT I A WAY IT GOOD
> *



Whats that mean ur spell check isnt working(BUT I A WAY IT GOOD) damn u need to get back in school :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 29 2007, 11:31 AM~7577409
> *cut throat hydraulics maybe?????????
> *



well is it cut throat???? your running your mouth like a big shot you should be careful who you talk to like that remember we're all locals. thats not a threat its some words of advice


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Mar 29 2007, 02:27 PM~7578328
> *IF YOUR GOING TO SERVE SONNY IT BETTER BE SOME............
> TACOS DE CARNE ASADA................. :biggrin:
> *


u forgot the eastside beer


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 29 2007, 02:33 PM~7578393
> *well is it cut throat???? your running your mouth like a big shot you should be careful who you talk to like that remember we're all locals. thats not a threat its some words of advice
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 29 2007, 01:32 PM~7578387
> * WHATS UP SUPREME69 :biggrin:
> *



whats up homie just watching this kid run his mouth. kids :no:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 29 2007, 01:32 PM~7578385
> *then this is how u should of replied from the beggining
> 
> i pray and hope i can beat soony on may 5 cause im a lil mocso  :biggrin:
> *


HA u all will see u better pray. CUZ IM THE NEW KID ON THE BLOCK.

Damn i thought the truck belong to nate. Now we know who want all the credit. HA


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 29 2007, 02:35 PM~7578405
> *whats up homie just watching this kid run his mouth. kids :no:
> *


THATS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN UR NEW TO THE GAME


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 29 2007, 02:36 PM~7578409
> *HA u all will see u better pray. CUZ IM THE NEW KID ON THE BLOCK.
> 
> Damn i thought the truck belong to nate. Now we know who want all the credit. HA
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Bowtie Legacy, BackBumper559, SUPREME69, *ESIDECADDY, 3wishz*
:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 29 2007, 01:33 PM~7578393
> *well is it cut throat???? your running your mouth like a big shot you should be careful who you talk to like that remember we're all locals. thats not a threat its some words of advice
> *


Well u should get a ride first and not ur kids bike. Well pick ur car up at ur dads its getting rusted

THATS WORDS OF ADVICE


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 29 2007, 01:36 PM~7578409
> *HA u all will see u better pray. CUZ IM THE NEW KID ON THE BLOCK.
> 
> Damn i thought the truck belong to nate. Now we know who want all the credit. HA
> *




your awful ambitious youngster, watch what you say cause it could turn around and bite you in the ass. i dont care who you are or what you are it happens to all of us once. you must not no the game if your running your mouth like that


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 29 2007, 02:34 PM~7578394
> *u forgot the eastside beer
> *


THERE YOU GO BOWTIE...................










:nicoderm:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 29 2007, 02:36 PM~7578409
> *HA u all will see u better pray. CUZ IM THE NEW KID ON THE BLOCK.
> 
> Damn i thought the truck belong to nate. Now we know who want all the credit. HA
> *


ARE U SAYING U BUILT UR RIDE W/ NO HELP? DO U HIT UR OWN SWITCH?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 29 2007, 01:39 PM~7578431
> *Well u should get a ride first and not ur kids bike. Well pick ur car up at ur dads its getting rusted
> 
> THATS WORDS OF ADVICE
> *



thats nice that you know where my 3 cars are at. while your running your mouth fronting like you got shit post it up ive posted my shit plenty of times. everyone knows who i am im not hiding behind a screen name. thats bitch shit


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 29 2007, 02:39 PM~7578431
> *Well u should get a ride first and not ur kids bike. Well pick ur car up at ur dads its getting rusted
> 
> THATS WORDS OF ADVICE
> *


 :0 :0 : :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
cocky lil mf


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 29 2007, 02:42 PM~7578447
> *thats nice that you know where my 3 cars are at. while your running your mouth fronting like you got shit post it up ive posted my shit plenty of times. everyone knows who i am im not hiding behind a screen name. thats bitch shit
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 yeah post your stuff since u are the new kid with the big balls over the internet


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 29 2007, 01:41 PM~7578442
> *ARE U SAYING U BUILT UR RIDE W/ NO HELP? DO U HIT UR OWN SWITCH?
> *


you better belive it why do u hit your switch ha


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 29 2007, 01:36 PM~7578409
> *HA u all will see u better pray. CUZ IM THE NEW KID ON THE BLOCK.
> 
> Damn i thought the truck belong to nate. Now we know who want all the credit. HA
> *




i found out who you are heres your picture


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 29 2007, 01:46 PM~7578464
> *:0  :0  :  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> cocky lil mf
> *


Hell ya :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 29 2007, 01:48 PM~7578474
> *i found out who you are heres your picture
> 
> 
> ...


Which one are u the one on the left. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 29 2007, 02:50 PM~7578491
> *Hell ya :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


once jermoe gets a hold of u im sure u wont be anymore e-thug


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

WHATS UP UCEFAMILY1 SORRY ABOUT UR THREAD :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 29 2007, 02:52 PM~7578515
> *WHATS UP UCEFAMILY1 SORRY ABOUT UR THREAD :biggrin:
> *


u shouldnt be it keeps it at the top :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Temper temper everyone did this 16 year old get everyones pantys in a wadd lets all go out and have a hell of a time and enjoy the day PEACE OUT 


P.s much luv and godbless everyone


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

now that he talked all that shit now you wanna play around. did you get scares cause you know we will all be there. its cool ill let nate and the black widow hand you your ass in the pit.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 29 2007, 02:55 PM~7578538
> *Temper temper everyone did this 16 year old get everyones pantys in a wadd lets all go out and have a hell of a time and enjoy the day PEACE OUT
> P.s much luv and godbless everyone
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: forget that u going to have sonny and jerome looking for u :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and im going to run a ip address on u to see where u live :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 29 2007, 01:52 PM~7578515
> *WHATS UP UCEFAMILY1 SORRY ABOUT UR THREAD :biggrin:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD BUT LETS BE COOL BACK BUMPER 559 AND EVERYONE ELSE 
ITS OK TO FOOL AROUND BUT I WANT EVERYONE TO BE UNITED AND BACKBUMPER 559 IF ITS YOUR TIME ITS YOUR TIME JUST BE EASY YOUNG ONE AND GET A WIN UNDER YOUR BELT FIRST AND IF THIS IS YOUNGSTERS BATTLING OOPS SPELL CHECK HAA HAA CABRONS LETS LET THEM HAVE FUN WHEN IT COMES TO YOUNGSTERS YOU KNOW HOW THEY ARE BUT ILL LET EVERYONE KNOW RIGHT NOW THIS THREAD IS NOT TO BE TALKING SHIT ON ONE ANOTHER BUMPER 559 AND WHO EVER ELSE LETS BE COOL  COME MAY 5TH YOULL GET TO PROVE IN FRONT OF EVERYBODY WHAT YOU GOT


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 29 2007, 01:55 PM~7578538
> *Temper temper everyone did this 16 year old get everyones pantys in a wadd lets all go out and have a hell of a time and enjoy the day PEACE OUT
> P.s much luv and godbless everyone
> *


NO MORE TALKING PAPAS 559 KEEP IN MIND BLACKWIDOW AINT THE ONLY ONE SHOWING UP BIG TASK AHEAD TRUST ME I KNOW 
AND WE ARE REPPN 559, LA., UPNORTH ,.NORTH WEST, VEGAS,EVERYONES COMING OUT SO REPP AREA TOGETHER 559 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 29 2007, 03:16 PM~7578675
> *NO MORE TALKING PAPAS 559 KEEP IN MIND BLACKWIDOW AINT THE ONLY ONE SHOWING UP BIG TASK AHEAD TRUST ME I KNOW
> AND WE ARE REPPN 559, LA., UPNORTH ,.NORTH WEST, VEGAS,EVERYONES COMING OUT SO REPP AREA TOGETHER 559 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blackwidow (Nov 1, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:







YA TALKING TO ME.......IM RIGHT HERE!!!!!!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

blackwidow you missed the lunchtime brawl in here :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Mar 29 2007, 08:50 PM~7581172
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


559 UNTIL YOU BEAT NATE THERE AINT NATHEN YOU CAN SAY AND I THINK I KNOW WHO THIS IS BUT COME MAY 5TH WE WILL LET THESE YOUNGSTERS DO THERE THANG IN THA PIT


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Mar 29 2007, 08:50 PM~7581172
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


The comp i can careless but taking out nate ha thats another story. SO put ur ride on the line whats up. :nicoderm:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 30 2007, 08:40 AM~7583346
> *The comp i can careless but taking out nate ha thats another story. SO put ur ride on the line whats up. :nicoderm:
> *


here we go again . post some work before u start talking shit again


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 30 2007, 10:52 AM~7584756
> *here we go again . post some work before u start talking shit again
> *


Homie u need to get to work before u start telling people to put in work. Ha what u workin with homie :nicoderm:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

what up homie


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 29 2007, 01:47 PM~7578467
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 yeah post your stuff since u are the new kid with the big balls over the internet
> *


Dats right homie u know the size of my ballz ha ha. Why u wanna talk dirty to me . Ha i aint mad at u. Still the new kid on da block reppin the Cen Valley :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

supreme69 is online hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Awwww look Bowtie Legacy and SUPREME69 all together with nate well hit me up if u think u can hang with the big DOGS!!!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

check it out bro, you've been told by my primo to not be talking shit on this thread. so why dont you respect him and quit your kid shit. remember your coming to my town so keep it cool. save the shit talking for the pit


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 30 2007, 12:02 PM~7585258
> *check it out bro, you've been told by my primo to not be talking shit on this thread. so why dont you respect him and quit your kid shit. remember your coming to my town so keep it cool. save the shit talking for the pit
> *


Dats true homie my bad well its a competive sport homie. Dont u think boxers talk shit before they fight. Well its all fun and games my bad. well peace out


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

whats up ESIDECADDY


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 30 2007, 01:14 PM~7585336
> *whats up ESIDECADDY
> *


NOT MUCH MIGHT GO TO THAT CAR SHOW ON CEDAR AND HERNDON BUT STILL UP IN THE AIR


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

im gonna go check it out and the one way out there on blythe off of ashlan.


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 30 2007, 01:20 PM~7585368
> *im gonna go check it out and the one way out there on blythe off of ashlan.
> *


I THINK MY BOY GILBERT W/ THE COPPER 63 IS GOING TO THAT ONE


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

im only going cause my dads friend is throwing it. gotta support him. im gonna go check out the one on cedar also.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 30 2007, 12:30 PM~7585038
> *Homie u need to get to work before u start telling people to put in work. Ha what u workin with homie  :nicoderm:
> *


undies just a lil teaser so u know when u see me, who iam 


















just so u dont get me confused with all talk


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

about time you posted some pics ive been waiting to see what the ride looks like.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 30 2007, 01:42 PM~7585557
> *about time you posted some pics ive been waiting to see what the ride looks like.
> *


lol theres alot more just dont want to put it out there yet,just a lil teaser :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 30 2007, 12:39 PM~7585541
> *undies just a lil teaser so u know when u see me, who iam
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

looks real good so is everything at your house already paint work all done??


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

one more just for the hell ya of it :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Mar 30 2007, 01:44 PM~7585586
> *looks real good so is everything at your house already paint work all done??
> *


 i dont want to pick my car up until everything is done.just the lil peices need to be finshed, support, fender wheels etc but should have back next week complete to start assembly :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 30 2007, 01:44 PM~7585574
> *:0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 30 2007, 01:45 PM~7585596
> *one more just for the hell ya of it  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


molded firewall nice


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

whats up toro and uso hopper


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Mar 30 2007, 04:36 PM~7586919
> *whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat's up
> *


whats up with home girl she dont even know me anymore haaaa haaaaaa


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@Mar 30 2007, 02:09 PM~7585810
> *molded firewall nice
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

what up bowtie :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 30 2007, 05:26 PM~7587160
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


nice ride you got there looks like you put in alot of work


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1+Mar 30 2007, 06:26 PM~7587163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes and the fun hasnt even started yet :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

so what time do you show up if you just want to show your car


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Mar 30 2007, 08:01 PM~7588089
> *so what time do you show up if you just want to show your car
> *


from 6 am to 9:30 am set up time 10 am every thing will be rockin and rollin show ends at 5 pm so everyone can get home to see delahoya kick some booty haaaa haaa haaaa


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=328610
TRUUCHA WILL BE IN THA HOUSE. 
THE STREET STARS. 
LOWRIDER SCENE. 
RYDERS CHRONICLE.
LAID MAG.
STREET LOW COV.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

THATS RIGHT <span style='color:red'>M.C MAGIC WITH KRSTAL MELODY[/COLOR] MR.KARTOON PRIEST HOOD


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZH02cgL51I
OJ</span> WILL BE IN <span style=\'colorrange\'>ORANGE COVE REPPN


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 1 2007, 08:51 AM~7594833
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 30 2007, 05:26 PM~7587160
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 30 2007, 06:26 PM~7587160
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I SAW PIC'S OF THE CAR BEFORE YOU GUY'S DID....................


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 3wishz_@Apr 2 2007, 02:28 PM~7603118
> *I SAW PIC'S OF THE CAR BEFORE YOU GUY'S DID....................
> *


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

suuuuuuuup Dave........it's gonna be a fun weekend


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 2 2007, 06:26 PM~7605136
> *suuuuuuuup Dave........it's gonna be a fun weekend
> *


IT SURE IS UCE WHERE YOU HEADED THIS WEEKEND CABRON


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Cant wait its gonna be hell of a show


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 30 2007, 05:26 PM~7587160
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 3 2007, 08:20 PM~7613003
> *:uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :werd: :loco: :loco: :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 3 2007, 08:34 PM~7613691
> *:werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :werd:  :loco:  :loco:  :wow:  :nicoderm:
> *


WHATS THE MATTER WITH YOU S A DONT YOU KNOW IM LOKO :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 31 2007, 11:30 PM~7593756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

LOL HEARD B95 GIVE U A SHOT OUT TODAY TOO BAD THEY DIDNT SAY WHEN LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 5 2007, 02:39 PM~7625665
> *LOL HEARD B95 GIVE U A SHOT OUT TODAY TOO BAD THEY DIDNT SAY WHEN LOL  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats cool youll be hearing alot of good thigs coming from the radio soon :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 5 2007, 04:42 PM~7626027
> *thats cool youll be hearing alot of good thigs coming from the radio soon  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 5 2007, 04:10 PM~7626185
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


S#!^I THINK IM GONNA HAVE TO MAKE A CHIPPERS CLASS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: FOR THE STOCK CARS WITH OUT REINFORCEMENTS AND NO BIGGER THAN 12"CLYNDERS


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 5 2007, 04:10 PM~7626185
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


what it do bowtie 106.3 WILL BE DOING IT LIVE FOR THE 559 PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN OF O.C ORANGE COVE THAT IS FRESNO COUNTY THAT IS YOU ALL ALREADY KNOW ROYALS</span>,TRUE GAMERS,LUXURY LIFE,GLIDING LOWS,[SIZE=14]MANIACOS</span>,AND SOLOS PLUS SO MANY MORE TO LI8ST ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK MORE ARTIST TO BE ANNOUNCED AFTER I SIGN THE DOCS TOMARRO HOLLA
THE HOPP IS GONNA BE DA SHIZZNIT :biggrin: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PgrHklOo13Y hno: :biggrin: WHAT IT DO NENE


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 10 2007, 04:52 PM~7661100
> *what it do bowtie 106.3 WILL BE DOING IT LIVE FOR THE 559 PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN OF O.C ORANGE COVE THAT IS FRESNO COUNTY THAT IS YOU ALL ALREADY KNOW ROYALS</span>,TRUE GAMERS,LUXURY LIFE,GLIDING LOWS,[SIZE=14]MANIACOS</span>,AND SOLOS PLUS SO MANY MORE TO LI8ST ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK MORE ARTIST TO BE ANNOUNCED AFTER I SIGN THE DOCS TOMARRO HOLLA
> THE HOPP IS GONNA BE DA SHIZZNIT :biggrin:
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3SUtW3rOkz4 :biggrin: :biggrin:
oooooooh and SOME OF THESE SHOWS GOING DOWN ARE TALKING ABOUT BREEZIES BEING AT THERE SHOWS HAAAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAA THOSE CHICKS ARE PAID MY SHOW IS FREE WHAT DOES THIS ALL MEAN D IT MEANS WITH THE WEATHER IN MAY IF YOU NEVER BEEN IN THE CENTRAL VALLEY ITS HOT AND WHEN ITS HOT THE CENTRAL VALLEY BRINGS OUT ITS BEST HOLLA


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

happen to have the rules for the hop yet


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Apr 10 2007, 09:42 PM~7663466
> * happen to have the rules for the hop yet
> *


oh yea look in the hydrualics part of the forum under black magic suggestions and i will have a stock car class for peeps that have no larger then 12"cylinders and 8 batteries for the average peep :0 :0 :cheesy: so its fun for everyone holla


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 11 2007, 07:29 AM~7665590
> *oh yea look in the hydrualics part of the forum under black magic suggestions and i will have a stock car class for peeps that have no larger then 12"cylinders and 8 batteries for the average peep  :0  :0  :cheesy: so its fun for everyone holla
> *


 :thumbsup: Right on


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9165-SS_@Apr 11 2007, 07:48 PM~7671021
> *:thumbsup: Right on
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

3 WEEKS AND COUNTING!


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 14 2007, 01:31 AM~7688374
> *3 WEEKS AND COUNTING!
> *


yeesir OH MAN IM THE GUY THAT PUT THIS TOGETHER AND I GET CHILLS JUS FOR EVERYONES INFO I ADDED A CLASS FOR THE AVERAGE PEEP NO LARGER THAN 12"CYLINDERS AND UP TO 8 BATTERIES HOLLA


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@Apr 14 2007, 01:31 AM~7688374
> *3 WEEKS AND COUNTING!
> *


dang brother two weeks now :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 10 2007, 04:52 PM~7661100
> *what it do bowtie 106.3 WILL BE DOING IT LIVE FOR THE 559 PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN OF O.C ORANGE COVE THAT IS FRESNO COUNTY THAT IS YOU ALL ALREADY KNOW ROYALS</span>,TRUE GAMERS,LUXURY LIFE,GLIDING LOWS,[SIZE=14]MANIACOS</span>,AND SOLOS PLUS SO MANY MORE TO LI8ST ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK MORE ARTIST TO BE ANNOUNCED AFTER I SIGN THE DOCS TOMARRO HOLLA
> THE HOPP IS GONNA BE DA SHIZZNIT :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

HAVE THE HOP RULES CAME TO A FINAL IF SO CAN SOMEONE POST ACOPY


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

how much to get in


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 23 2007, 10:57 AM~7754484
> *how much to get in
> *



FREE TO THE PUBLIC


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 23 2007, 12:28 PM~7754655
> *FREE TO THE PUBLIC
> *


wow what a great guy might have to take a trip to your hood homie :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 23 2007, 11:41 AM~7754735
> *wow what a great guy might have to take a trip to your hood homie  :biggrin:
> *



yeah but if your not bringing your car just forget it :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 23 2007, 12:43 PM~7754749
> *yeah but if your not bringing your car just forget it :biggrin: j/k
> *


     what if i want to go kick it with u :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 23 2007, 12:43 PM~7754749
> *yeah but if your not bringing your car just forget it :biggrin: j/k
> *


     what if i want to go kick it with u :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 23 2007, 11:51 AM~7754827
> *       what if i want to go kick it with u  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ok but dont think i can sneak you in so you can take pics with mc magic :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 23 2007, 01:00 PM~7754892
> *ok but dont think i can sneak you in so you can take pics with mc magic :biggrin:
> *


     hes my hero :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: please :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 23 2007, 03:53 PM~7756495
> *       hes my hero  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: please  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: COMO QUE HERO :roflmao: :roflmao:NEXT WEEK HOMBRES  WHO WILL BE CROWNED


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 23 2007, 11:11 PM~7759682
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: COMO QUE HERO  :roflmao:  :roflmao:NEXT WEEK HOMBRES  WHO WILL BE CROWNED
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 23 2007, 10:19 PM~7759782
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 25 2007, 12:21 AM~7767969
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


the 61 will be making its debut there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 






































































next yr sch :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 26 2007, 10:12 AM~7778178
> *the 61 will be making its debut there  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> next yr sch :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you gonna enter the HOPP


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

GETTIN CLOSE. THIS WILL BE OFF THE HOOK.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@Apr 26 2007, 11:43 AM~7778838
> *GETTIN CLOSE. THIS WILL BE OFF THE HOOK.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




















only 10 more days brothers


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 26 2007, 11:15 AM~7778198
> *
> you gonna enter the HOPP
> *


 :uh: :uh: nope its not a hopper


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 26 2007, 04:42 PM~7780876
> *:uh:  :uh: nope its not a hopper
> *



it better not come on a trailer either


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

i will be there in my 93 cal doing somethings


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 26 2007, 07:47 PM~7781793
> *it better not come on a trailer either
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: all u will here is the glass packs :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 26 2007, 10:49 PM~7783605
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: all u will here is the glass packs  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



glasspacks :uh: puro blue streaks over here :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS NATION_@Apr 26 2007, 08:25 PM~7782558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WE ARE ALL FAMILY


----------



## Real Mack (Feb 15, 2007)

We be there.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 27 2007, 12:02 AM~7783663
> *glasspacks :uh: puro blue streaks over here :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Real Mack_@Apr 27 2007, 05:06 AM~7784234
> *
> 
> We be there.
> *




doll-e girl mister one priest hood mr.kartoon kidd cali m.c magic feat:krystal melody all performing live in orange cove along with dj lolo of jammin creations 106.3 all live no lipsinking :roflmao: :roflmao: like one show i just went to :biggrin: the most craziest hopp ever in cali we have all the heavy weights coming out and there is a class for the average hopper the working peeps like myself meaning no sponsors no 100 inch cylinders :cheesy: no more than 8 batteries connected no larger than a 14 inch cylinder fun for the kids lots to do face painting bounce houses a fun zone water dunk tank some much more to list marriachis todo todo its gonna be fun and cruzin the blvd after for that street footage for the filming crews pizza planet will have a hopp area for everyone in orange cove the fight at my bros for v.i.p with 106.3 and selected artist man truucha putting it down for the central valley yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeea


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 26 2007, 06:47 PM~7781793
> *it better not come on a trailer either
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 27 2007, 09:13 AM~7784912
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 27 2007, 12:48 AM~7783987
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: WE ARE ALL FAMILY
> *



HELL YAH. 2 GREAT EVENTS ON CINCO


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 27 2007, 07:43 AM~7784754
> * and bike show *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 27 2007, 08:50 AM~7785120
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Trailers are for boats drive that shit LOL


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Mar 30 2007, 12:39 PM~7585541
> *undies just a lil teaser so u know when u see me, who iam
> 
> 
> ...


undies just a lil teaser so u know when u see me, who iam 








heres mine LOL


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Next year is the first year its gonna come out wanna come out strong LOL


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 27 2007, 01:41 PM~7786914
> *undies just a lil teaser so u know when u see me, who iam
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM SMOKY LOOK LIKE YOU GOT YOURSELF A CHIPPER TRUCK WHAT IT DOOOOOOOOOO 10 INCHES :biggrin:with no batteries and no pumps :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 27 2007, 07:43 AM~7784754
> *
> doll-e girl mister one priest hood mr.kartoon kidd cali m.c magic feat:krystal melody all performing live in orange cove along with dj lolo of jammin creations 106.3 all live no lipsinking  :roflmao:  :roflmao: like one show i just went to  :biggrin: the most craziest hopp ever in cali we have all the heavy weights coming out and there is a class for the average hopper the working peeps like myself meaning no sponsors no 100 inch cylinders  :cheesy: no more than 8 batteries connected no larger than a 14 inch cylinder fun for the kids lots to do face painting bounce houses a fun zone water dunk tank some much more to list marriachis todo todo its gonna be fun and cruzin the blvd after for that street footage for the filming crews pizza planet will have a hopp area for everyone in orange cove the fight at my bros for v.i.p with 106.3 and selected artist man truucha putting it down for the central valley yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeea
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 10 2007, 04:52 PM~7661100
> *what it do bowtie 106.3 WILL BE DOING IT LIVE FOR THE 559 PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN OF O.C ORANGE COVE THAT IS FRESNO COUNTY THAT IS YOU ALL ALREADY KNOW ROYALS</span>,TRUE GAMERS,LUXURY LIFE,GLIDING LOWS,[SIZE=14]MANIACOS</span>,AND SOLOS PLUS SO MANY MORE TO LI8ST ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK MORE ARTIST TO BE ANNOUNCED AFTER I SIGN THE DOCS TOMARRO HOLLA
> THE HOPP IS GONNA BE DA SHIZZNIT :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 27 2007, 08:43 AM~7784754
> *
> doll-e girl mister one priest hood mr.kartoon kidd cali m.c magic feat:krystal melody all performing live in orange cove along with dj lolo of jammin creations 106.3 all live no lipsinking  :roflmao:  :roflmao: like one show i just went to  :biggrin: the most craziest hopp ever in cali we have all the heavy weights coming out and there is a class for the average hopper the working peeps like myself meaning no sponsors no 100 inch cylinders  :cheesy: no more than 8 batteries connected no larger than a 14 inch cylinder fun for the kids lots to do face painting bounce houses a fun zone water dunk tank some much more to list marriachis todo todo its gonna be fun and cruzin the blvd after for that street footage for the filming crews pizza planet will have a hopp area for everyone in orange cove the fight at my bros for v.i.p with 106.3 and selected artist man truucha putting it down for the central valley yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeea
> *


 :0 :0 am i vip :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

HI.....................


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 29 2007, 08:49 AM~7795990
> *:0  :0 am i vip  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i knew it thats the only reason your coming to throw your tidy whities to mc magic huh :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 27 2007, 07:43 AM~7784754
> *free to the public free to the public free to the public free to the public :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:*


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 29 2007, 10:33 AM~7796176
> *i knew it thats the only reason your coming to throw your tidy whities to mc magic huh :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and sing i wanna get lost in love with u and do all the things u want me too, touch my body. hold me close :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 29 2007, 11:01 AM~7796308
> *free to the public free to the public free to the public free to the public :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


     so im not vip


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

damn, its commin up quick! :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 29 2007, 11:36 AM~7796846
> *       so im not vip
> *


YOU ARE A V.I.P VERY INSANE PERSON)HAAAAA HAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAA :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 29 2007, 11:43 AM~7796882
> *damn, its commin up quick! :biggrin:
> *


YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

ITS GONNA BE A GOOD DAY IN THE CENTRAL VALLEEEEEEY


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 29 2007, 01:50 PM~7797218
> *YOU ARE A V.I.P VERY INSANE PERSON)HAAAAA HAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAA :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

FORCAST FOR SAT MAY 5TH IN ORANGE COVE 70-76 DEGREES WE ARE SITTING RIGHT BELOW THE YOSEMITITE MOUNTAINS CLEAN FRESH AIR UHHHHHH AHHHHHHH GOTTA LOVE IT WE ARE GONNA HAVE A GOOD TIME ALL THE FAMIILIES OUT HAVING A GOOD TIME :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 29 2007, 05:26 PM~7798389
> *
> *


OK CABRON YOU GOT A TICK BUT YOU BETTER BEHAVE I DONT WANT MY CUZ SUPREME 69 HAVE TO BABY SIT YOU :biggrin: HAAAAAA HAAAAAA HAAAA WHO YOU BETTING ON DELAHOYA OR WHO :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 29 2007, 11:35 AM~7796839
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and sing i wanna get lost in love with u and do all the things u want me too, touch my body. hold me close  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




















Only u Only u bowtie somethings wrong with u dogg LOL :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:None of that


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 30 2007, 10:13 AM~7802398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: no ****


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Apr 30 2007, 12:36 AM~7800926
> *OK CABRON YOU GOT A TICK BUT YOU BETTER BEHAVE I DONT WANT MY CUZ SUPREME 69 HAVE TO BABY SIT YOU  :biggrin: HAAAAAA HAAAAAA HAAAA WHO YOU BETTING ON DELAHOYA OR WHO  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: de ly hoya :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559+Apr 30 2007, 09:13 AM~7802398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now thats gay its just a pretty boy weekend for you huh mc magic in the day and de la hoya in the night :no:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

u gonnna have breakdancing for the lil kids 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyaubxIelcE


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 30 2007, 01:29 PM~7804046
> *u gonnna have breakdancing for the lil kids
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyaubxIelcE
> *



DAMNNNN THAT LIL KID IS BETTER THAN SOME OF THE GUYS WHO USE TO BE IN DEVASTATING FORCE FROM REEDLEY BACK IN THE 80S


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Apr 30 2007, 02:03 PM~7804413
> *DAMNNNN THAT LIL KID IS BETTER THAN SOME OF THE GUYS WHO USE TO BE IN DEVASTATING FORCE FROM REEDLEY BACK IN THE 80S
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 30 2007, 09:13 AM~7802398
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 29 2007, 11:43 AM~7796882
> *damn, its commin up quick! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@Apr 30 2007, 09:47 AM~7802636
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  de ly hoya  :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just a few more days....see you friday night


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Apr 30 2007, 09:29 PM~7808058
> *just a few more days....see you friday night
> *


 :biggrin: i know :cheesy:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

How fars Orange Cove from Porterville? Is it off the 99? I'll be in Porterville cinco de mayo weekend and would like to go.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

RADICAL HOPPER NOT GETTING STUCK COME GET SOME MY BOYS FROM THE TEAM WILL BE OUT THERE REPRESENTING D&J HYDRAULICS AND SICKSIDE SANTA ANA


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

how high u hitting


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 1 2007, 08:42 AM~7810344
> *how high u hitting
> *


86 INCHES FROM THE BOTOM OF THE TIRE PLUS IN MOTION ABOUT 88 STILL FALLING BACK DOWN


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

damn     Are u gonna do some damage in OC


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 1 2007, 08:45 AM~7810364
> *damn         Are u gonna do some damage in OC
> *


YEAH MAN. WE KNOW WE DONT STAND A CHANCE OF WINING IN ORANGE COVE BUT THEY ARE GOIN TO HAVE US IN THE CLASS WITH ALL THE STUCK CARS DOING 90 PLUS INCHES


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

*ttt*


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@May 1 2007, 08:29 AM~7810253
> *How fars Orange Cove from Porterville?  Is it off the 99?  I'll be in Porterville cinco de mayo weekend and would like to go.
> *



51 MILES ORANGE COVE IS IN BETWEEN FRESNO AND VISALIA


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 1 2007, 08:57 PM~7814945
> *51 MILES ORANGE COVE IS IN BETWEEN FRESNO AND VISALIA
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

30 catagories 1st and 2nd place trophies not cheap plaques


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 1 2007, 11:48 PM~7816515
> * 30 catagories 1st and 2nd place trophies not cheap plaques
> *


thats for sure


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@May 1 2007, 09:01 AM~7810458
> *YEAH MAN. WE KNOW WE DONT STAND A CHANCE OF WINING IN ORANGE COVE BUT THEY ARE GOIN TO HAVE US IN THE CLASS WITH ALL THE STUCK CARS DOING 90 PLUS INCHES
> *


daryl is that you or mike come on down homie and repp that ish king of cali style :0 :0 :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 2 2007, 12:31 AM~7816661
> *thats for sure
> *



ill let you post the rest im off to bed im tired


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackwidow_@Mar 1 2007, 11:31 PM~7388294
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WILL BE THERE 4 SURE WITH OUR O.G.RIDER HOPPER THE BLACK WIDOW. 

THIS IS OUR TEAM HOPPER, WORLD CHAMPION 104 INCH'S LOWRIDER MAGAZINE RECORD.
WILL ALSO BE FILMING THE EVENT IN FULL FORCE. CANT WAIT THIS SHOULD BE A GREAT WAY TO KICK OFF THE CAR SHOW SEASON. THEN WE ROLL BACK TO L.A. TO GO TO THE ORNAGE COUNTY CAR SHOW WITH STREET LOW MAGAZINE AND THIS SHOW IS PERFECT 4 CINCO DEMAYO WEEKEND. SO STOP BY AND PICK UP THE NEW DVD'S 17 AND 18 OFF THE CHAIN'S 4 SURE. LATE.       :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 2 2007, 06:33 AM~7817301
> *WILL BE THERE 4 SURE WITH OUR O.G.RIDER HOPPER THE BLACK WIDOW.
> 
> THIS IS OUR TEAM HOPPER, WORLD CHAMPION 104 INCH'S LOWRIDER MAGAZINE RECORD.
> ...


LOL WTF i dont think so :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Jk THATS COOL


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 2 2007, 08:07 AM~7817856
> *LOL  WTF i dont think so :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Jk THATS COOL
> *


IM GOING TO PUT A 300.00 CASH
THATS IN OUR CATAGORY MORE TWO THE FIRST PLACE WINNER MY SELF FROM O.G.RIDER.
TO WHOM EVER CAN BEAT MY LITTLE BLACK TRUCK THE BLACK WIDOW.

AND IF SONNY WINS ILL GIVE HIM THE MONEY.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 2 2007, 08:30 AM~7818005
> *IM GOING TO PUT A 300.00 CASH
> THATS IN OUR CATAGORY MORE TWO THE FIRST PLACE WINNER MY SELF FROM O.G.RIDER.
> TO WHOM EVER CAN BEAT MY LITTLE BLACK TRUCK THE BLACK WIDOW.
> ...


So ur making a side bett or u gonna put money on the line to who ever wins u gonna give them the money Explain ur self much better


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Sounds like he's adding $300 to the prize money for truck hopp, not so much a side bet


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 2 2007, 08:30 AM~7818005
> *IM GOING TO PUT A 300.00 CASH
> THATS IN OUR CATAGORY MORE TWO THE FIRST PLACE WINNER MY SELF FROM O.G.RIDER.
> TO WHOM EVER CAN BEAT MY LITTLE BLACK TRUCK THE BLACK WIDOW.
> ...


Alright i want my check maid out to BACKBUMPER559 ill pick it up from u personaly


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 2 2007, 10:31 AM~7818421
> *Alright i want my check maid out to BACKBUMPER559 ill pick it up from u personaly
> *


not again win something first before u start talking shit again lil one


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 2 2007, 10:11 AM~7818708
> *not again win something first before u start talking shit again lil one
> *


all i know is that there is going to be about 5 dvd mags recording the event so who ever chipps we all will know.... :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@May 2 2007, 08:52 AM~7818165
> *Sounds like he's adding $300 to the prize money for truck hopp, not so much a side bet
> *



EXACTLY IM NOT BETTING JUST MAKING IT MORE FUN WITH THE CASH PRIZE INSENTIVE.
AND ITS ON THE TRUCK HOP ONLY.    

ILL GIVE SOME DVD'S AWAY TO THE OTHER FIRST PLACE WINNER'S.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 2 2007, 10:54 AM~7819028
> *all i know is that there is going to be about 5 dvd mags recording the event so who ever chipps we all will know.... :biggrin:
> *


OG RIDER will give out dvds and $300 to the truck hop winner. ill be giving fun size bags of lays potato chips and participant ribbons to all the chippers :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 2 2007, 11:11 AM~7819183
> *OG RIDER will give out dvds and $300 to the truck hop winner. ill be giving fun size bags of lays potato chips and participant ribbons to all the chippers :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS FUNNY AS HELL. LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 2 2007, 12:03 PM~7819106
> *EXACTLY IM NOT BETTING JUST MAKING IT MORE FUN WITH THE CASH PRIZE INSENTIVE.
> AND ITS ON THE TRUCK HOP ONLY.
> 
> ...


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 2 2007, 10:11 AM~7818708
> *not again win something first before u start talking shit again lil one
> *


Look here MF if u wanna hopp for something step up to the plate and get served dogg so whats up keep that D!(k out of ur mouth and step ur game up if u wanna talk about paint and undercarrage LOL u will see


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy+May 2 2007, 10:11 AM~7818708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now now guys lets play nice we dont want any problems saturday. cause im gonna be wearing a badge made out of a sticker so ill be enforcing any drama out there :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Just to show u whats up ill paint my truck in 1 day what would take u years candy silver leafing and lots of extras just to name a few ur lucky im on a time limit cuz if i had years like u shit i would of probaly won many awards Wheres ur car still in pices LOL whats up BOWTIE talk shit Member u going into the hood


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 2 2007, 11:26 AM~7819317
> *now now guys lets play nice we dont want any problems saturday. cause im gonna be wearing a badge made out of a sticker so ill be enforcing any drama out there :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and some fluffy handkuffs LOL


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 2 2007, 11:28 AM~7819332
> *Just to show u whats up ill paint my truck in 1 day what would take u years candy silver leafing and lots of extras just to name a few ur lucky im on a time limit cuz if i had years like u shit i would of probaly won many awards Wheres ur car still in pices LOL whats up BOWTIE talk shit Member u going into the hood
> *



:0 i wanna see pics


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 2 2007, 12:28 PM~7819332
> *Just to show u whats up ill paint my truck in 1 day what would take u years candy silver leafing and lots of extras just to name a few ur lucky im on a time limit cuz if i had years like u shit i would of probaly won many awards Wheres ur car still in pices LOL whats up BOWTIE talk shit Member u going into the hood
> *


ANYBODY CAN PAINT A CAR I ONE BUT ARE U GOING TO DO THE SAME EVERYBODY DOES WITH SOME [email protected]#K UP BODYWORK


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@May 2 2007, 11:40 AM~7819424
> *ANYBODY CAN PAINT A CAR I ONE BUT ARE U GOING TO DO THE SAME EVERYBODY DOES WITH SOME [email protected]#K UP BODYWORK
> *


Bro Bro LOL well ull see whats up


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 2 2007, 12:28 PM~7819332
> *Just to show u whats up ill paint my truck in 1 day what would take u years candy silver leafing and lots of extras just to name a few ur lucky im on a time limit cuz if i had years like u shit i would of probaly won many awards Wheres ur car still in pices LOL whats up BOWTIE talk shit Member u going into the hood
> *


I HEAR MACCO :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@May 2 2007, 11:43 AM~7819449
> *I HEAR MACCO :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Shit thats where u guys get ur cars painted with glitter not flake glitter :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: man what are u bringing out


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

i hope we can all keep the peace up there. L.A. AND VEGAS IS COMING DOWN.
we all need to keep it real and let the cars do the talking. will all see who the hopping champions are in just a couple of day's. nobody needs problems. its a new year and cinco demayo weekend lets all drink beer eat tacos and here music talk to one another withy respaect and hop the
low rider's film and be cool. sounds good to me.

       its true its your varrio. we all want to come down let the north and south come together in Peace for one day and see how it turns out.
    maybe we can all do it again. LOWRIDEING IS ALL ONE MOVEMENT WE ARE ALL BROTHER'S IN THE GAME OF LOW RIDEING NO MATTER WHERE YOUR FROM ALL OVER THE WORLD WE ARE ONE.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 2 2007, 11:56 AM~7819546
> *i hope we can all keep the peace up there. L.A. AND VEGAS IS COMING DOWN.
> we all need to keep it real and let the cars do the talking. will all see who the hopping champions are in just a couple of day's. nobody needs  problems. its a new year and cinco demayo weekend lets all drink beer eat tacos and here music talk to one another withy respaect and hop the
> low rider's film and be cool. sounds good to me.
> ...


Thats true and thats what we want its just that theres alot of hatters out there


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 2 2007, 12:50 PM~7819500
> *Shit thats where u guys get ur cars painted with glitter not flake glitter :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: man what  are u bringing out
> *


LETS PARK MY CAR NEXT TO UR TRUCK AND WILL SEE WHO WILL LAVE THE LAST LAUGH


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 2 2007, 11:59 AM~7819568
> *Thats true and thats what we want its just that theres alot of hatters out there
> *



if any body knows what your talking its me. there are lots of haters. 2 dam many i know. 
but the cars will do the talking and the people that back up the hoppers will talk shit two.
but longs as it done in fun its all good. thats the excitement of it all hereing the shit talking two. i know i want to film that shit. and laugh at the same time. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 2 2007, 12:50 PM~7819500
> *Shit thats where u guys get ur cars painted with glitter not flake glitter :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: man what  are u bringing out
> *


NO SUCH THING AS FLAKE GLITTER JUST STRAIGHT UP FLAKE


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

thats right OG RIDER come show time lets all just have some fun. no need for anyone to get crazy and if you do im placing all yall under citizens arrest :biggrin: oh wait orange cove dont have police :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@May 2 2007, 12:03 PM~7819595
> *LETS PARK MY CAR NEXT TO UR TRUCK AND WILL SEE WHO WILL LAVE THE LAST LAUGH
> *


Park next to me if ur gonna hopp homie i seen ur caddy its ALRIGHT


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 2 2007, 12:09 PM~7819642
> *thats right OG RIDER come show time lets all just have some fun. no need for anyone to get crazy and if you do im placing all yall under citizens arrest :biggrin: oh wait orange cove dont have police :biggrin:
> *


TOP FLight security of the world CRAIG LOL


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

NONE OF THIS LOL


----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 2 2007, 01:09 PM~7819643
> *Park next to me if ur gonna hopp homie i seen ur caddy its ALRIGHT
> *


ALRIGHT!! OVERALL THERE AIN'T NO CADDY THAT CAN TOUCH ME RIGHT KNOW
IN FRESNO OR SURROUNDING AREAS


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@May 2 2007, 12:17 PM~7819703
> *ALRIGHT!! OVERALL THERE AIN'T NO CADDY THAT CAN TOUCH ME RIGHT KNOW
> IN FRESNO OR SURROUNDING AREAS
> *



and thats the TRUTH


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@May 2 2007, 12:17 PM~7819703
> *ALRIGHT!! OVERALL THERE AIN'T NO CADDY THAT CAN TOUCH ME RIGHT KNOW
> IN FRESNO OR SURROUNDING AREAS
> *


Homie u are soo full of shit str8 out There that caddy thats in UCE the guy lives in Orange Cove

















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FOR THE RECORDS


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

ANGEL where u at


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)




----------



## ESIDECADDY (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 2 2007, 01:22 PM~7819744
> *Homie u are soo full of shit str8 out There that caddy thats in UCE the guy lives in Orange Cove
> 
> 
> ...


THAT CADDY IS NOT AROUND RIGHT KNOW HE IS REBUILDING IT FOR FULL CUSTOM AND THOSE PIC WHERE TAKEN WHEN TONY FROM MODESTO OWNED IT
NO DISRESPECT TO CURRENT OWNER


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

The guys is from Orange Cove who ownes it now so get ur facts str8


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESIDECADDY_@May 2 2007, 12:17 PM~7819703
> *ALRIGHT!! OVERALL THERE AIN'T NO CADDY THAT CAN TOUCH ME RIGHT KNOW
> IN FRESNO OR SURROUNDING AREAS
> *


Re read urself homie   what ever thoe i aint trippin


----------



## sexymarth (Jul 9, 2002)

IM GOING TO HOP MY 64 . AND BEAT EVERYBODY. LOL LOL.
HAPPY CINCO DEMAYO EVERYBODY.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 2 2007, 01:09 PM~7819643
> *Park next to me if ur gonna hopp homie i seen ur caddy its ALRIGHT
> *


who cares about hoppers, we build cars that we can ride in. from the floor up. last time i checked perfection does not come in 1 day


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just be ready for my camera


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 2 2007, 05:20 PM~7821974
> *who cares about hoppers, we build cars that we can ride in. from the floor up. last time i checked perfection does not come in 1 day
> *



some build cars some build hoppers different strokes for different folks


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 2 2007, 06:25 PM~7822365
> *some build cars some build hoppers different strokes for different folks
> *



IV DONE BOTH.   SENSE 1976 TO 2007 AND STILL IN THE GAME. AND LOVE IT ALL  :uh:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

How much is it going to cost to register for the show.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@May 2 2007, 08:27 PM~7823538
> *How much is it going to cost to register for the show.
> *



$30 for a car 
$20 for a bike


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 2 2007, 08:47 PM~7823726
> *$30 for a car
> $20 for a bike
> *


Thanks . :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@May 2 2007, 09:58 PM~7824356
> *Thanks . :thumbsup:
> *



:uh: :loco:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 2 2007, 07:25 PM~7822365
> *some build cars some build hoppers different strokes for different folks
> *


exactly what i am saying :biggrin:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

I WILL HAVE EXTRA HYD HOSES ON HAND FOR SALE. "CARSHOW SPECIAL" :biggrin: 
I'LL HAVE #6 AND #8 HOSES. ANYONE INTERSTED TO PLACE A ORDER, HIT ME UP!


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

FISRST OFF NO ONE NEEDS TO SPEAK ON MY BEHALF :uh: AND NO ONE KNOWS WHAT CLASS IM BUILDING MY CAR FOR WE WILL JUST LEAVE IT AT THAT FOR THOSE THAT ARE INTERESTED MY CAR WILL BE OUT IN 08 NO DOUBT :0 :0  
THE MAYOR 
SEE YOU ALL MAY 5TH KING OF CALI :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

just a couple more days


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

cant what to to see the homies and meet new ones....

Toro get ready hahahha


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 3 2007, 03:13 AM~7825328
> *FISRST OFF NO ONE NEEDS TO SPEAK ON MY BEHALF :uh:  AND NO ONE KNOWS WHAT CLASS IM BUILDING MY CAR FOR WE WILL JUST LEAVE IT AT THAT FOR THOSE THAT ARE INTERESTED MY CAR WILL BE OUT IN 08 NO DOUBT  :0  :0
> THE MAYOR
> SEE YOU ALL MAY 5TH KING OF CALI :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 2 2007, 01:27 PM~7819783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 3 2007, 01:25 PM~7828073
> *
> 
> 
> ...


both u knuckle heads cut it out or ill put you in time out :biggrin: lets have FUN


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

almost finished rewiring the trailer and gettin the truck packed up. we should be out there sometime tomorrow night.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 3 2007, 09:26 AM~7826296
> *cant what to to see the homies and meet new ones....
> 
> Toro get ready hahahha
> *


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 3 2007, 06:21 PM~7829465
> *both u knuckle heads cut it out or ill put you in time out  :biggrin: lets have FUN
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

CAN SOMEONE POST UP THE DIRECTIONS HOW 2 GET THERE FROM L.A. TO OGANGE COVE WHERE THE SHOW GOING TO BE AT.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

pretty simple just take the 99 north its in between visalia and fresno. your gonna take the manning ave exit from there its 22 miles east.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 3 2007, 10:31 PM~7831717
> *pretty simple just take the 99 north its in between visalia and fresno. your gonna take the manning ave exit from there its 22 miles east.
> *


manning ave is about 2 miles north of the city of selma.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@May 3 2007, 09:46 PM~7831371
> *CAN SOMEONE POST UP THE DIRECTIONS HOW 2 GET THERE FROM L.A. TO OGANGE COVE WHERE THE SHOW GOING TO BE AT.
> *


633 6TH ST. ORANGE COVE CA,93646 HIT UP MAP QUEST


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 3 2007, 11:34 PM~7832066
> *633 6TH ST. ORANGE COVE CA,93646 HIT UP MAP QUEST
> *



:nono: :nono: that takes them through visalia and its too confusing i tried to get directions to see which way it would take them. its better to go to manning its a straight shot instead of going through visalia


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

WHERE THE FUCK IS ORANGE COVE NEVER HEARD OF IT?







































J/K 
WUT UP SUPREME69! HOPE TO SEE U THERE HOMIE!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EASTFRESNO90_@May 3 2007, 11:40 PM~7832099
> *WHERE THE FUCK IS ORANGE COVE NEVER HEARD OF IT?
> J/K
> WUT UP SUPREME69! HOPE TO SEE U THERE HOMIE!
> *



man you better find it cause i found where you work to deliver those edge guards :biggrin: make sure you stop me and say whats up


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 3 2007, 11:37 PM~7832084
> *:nono:  :nono: that takes them through visalia and its too confusing i tried to get directions to see which way it would take them. its better to go to manning its a straight shot instead of going through visalia
> *


WELL THATS GIVING THEM AN EXTRA DRIVE WHICH EVER IS EASIER


----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 3 2007, 11:45 PM~7832128
> *man you better find it cause i found where you work to deliver those edge guards :biggrin: make sure you stop me and say whats up
> *


 :biggrin: SEE U THERE !


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 3 2007, 11:47 PM~7832139
> *WELL THATS GIVING THEM AN EXTRA DRIVE WHICH EVER IS EASIER
> *



im gonna tell mr. beck your getting lippy like the finance manager or whatever his punk ass is :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 3 2007, 11:49 PM~7832146
> *im gonna tell mr. beck your getting lippy like the finance manager or whatever his  is :biggrin:BE NICE
> *


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

well we just about got the cars ready, just gotta load them up after work then we will be out there tomorrow night.  any better tips on how to get there from the bay area (fremont)or should i just map quest it?


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 4 2007, 12:05 AM~7832210
> *well we just about got the cars ready, just gotta load them up after work then we will be out there tomorrow night.   any better tips on how to get there from the bay area (fremont)or should i just map quest it?
> *


JUST MAP QUEST IT OR ASK THE SUPREMES :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: MAP QUEST IT :yes: :yes:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

cool, that will work. finally booked the hotel ! i will be in dinuba where ever that is.



> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 4 2007, 02:09 AM~7832233
> *JUST MAP QUEST IT OR ASK THE SUPREMES :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin: MAP QUEST IT :yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 4 2007, 12:54 AM~7832368
> *cool, that will work. finally booked the hotel ! i will be in dinuba where ever that is.
> *


CALL WHEN YOU GET IN MY BRO IS HAVING A GET TOGETHER FRI WITH A FEW DRINKS COME ON OVER B.M WILL BE THERE


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

cool, pm me your number :thumbsup: 



> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 4 2007, 03:07 AM~7832405
> *CALL WHEN YOU GET IN MY BRO IS HAVING A GET TOGETHER FRI WITH A FEW DRINKS COME ON OVER B.M WILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

There will be a massive 8 keg party on 8th street the night b4 hope u all will come LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

















Just Kidding there no party


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 4 2007, 12:54 AM~7832368
> *cool, that will work. finally booked the hotel ! i will be in dinuba where ever that is.
> *



il pm you my number and if you need help getting here from the 99 ill drive out that way to meet you and take you to dinuba


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: its 1 day away


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

getting ready to leave in about an hour...staying in Dinuba as well.....hitm em up Supreme...you got my number


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

UCE VEGAS IN THE HOUSE ,RIDER CRONICLE IN THE HOUSE ,NORTH WEST IS ALMOST HERE


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

should be there around 8 in da morn!


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@May 4 2007, 10:10 PM~7837907
> *should be there around 8 in da morn!
> *


ARIGHT HOMIE


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by johnnie65_@May 4 2007, 11:10 PM~7837907
> *should be there around 8 in da morn!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bowtie Legacy_@May 4 2007, 10:53 PM~7838124
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


MAJESTIX ALMOST HERE FROM PHONEX :0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 5 2007, 02:35 AM~7838467
> *MAJESTIX ALMOST HERE FROM PHONEX :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 75MarkIV559 (Feb 7, 2005)

NENE SERVED EM.. SHIT WAS HITTIN NICE


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

pics


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

We are on the way back from the show passing madera today wasent a good day for us


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 5 2007, 10:38 PM~7842341
> *We are on the way back from the show passing madera today wasent a good day for us
> *



what club are you with? lifes finest?


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 5 2007, 11:50 PM~7842443
> *what club are you with? lifes finest?
> *


 Yes sir and we still on the road but we might make a quick pit stop in modesto for the cruze


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 5 2007, 11:00 PM~7842513
> *Yes sir and we still on the road but we might make a quick pit stop in modesto for the cruze
> *


THANX FAM FOR COMING OUT


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

where the pics at for the gente that's could't make it to the Central Valley.


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 6 2007, 12:06 AM~7842816
> *where the pics at for the gente that's could't make it to the Central Valley.
> *


x2


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

Ok we just got back on the freway and modesto is crackin


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 6 2007, 12:52 AM~7842939
> *Ok we just got back on the freway and modesto is crackin
> *



SAN JO WAS ALSO CRACKIN THE CRUISE STARTED EARLY AROUND 4:00PM


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 6 2007, 07:14 AM~7843257
> *SAN JO WAS ALSO CRACKIN THE CRUISE STARTED EARLY AROUND 4:00PM
> *


Yeah it was packed out in san jose, but there was allot of drama going on in the streets too, kinda sad that its to the point where you can't rely bring the kids out there anymore..........


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 6 2007, 07:20 AM~7843269
> *Yeah it was packed out in san jose, but there was allot of drama going on in the streets too, kinda sad that its to the point where you can't rely bring the kids out there anymore..........
> *



VERY TRUE I WAS OUT THERE FOR ABOUT 2 HOURS WITH MY 16YR OLD AND I WAS SEEING STUPID CRAP GOING ON SO WE HEADED BACK HOME.


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)

I dont know where you where at homie but i had all my kids and nephews out there posted up on the corner of king and story. There was nothing popping off but the HYPHY guys getting dumb in there rides. We posted up with our rides and motorcycles from 3:00 to about 7:00 no problems!!


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

whats up guys! it was col out there, but where was everyone that said they were gonna be there? o well, all in all it was finally a chance to get away. :thumbsup: also thank you johnnie65 and your boy with the elco for escorting us to the freeway, and even waiting while we restraped the car that almost fell off the trailer! :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@May 6 2007, 01:43 PM~7844685
> *whats up guys! it was col out there, but where was everyone that said they were gonna be there? o well, all in all it was finally a chance to get away. :thumbsup:  also thank you johnnie65 and your boy with the elco for escorting us to the freeway, and even waiting while we restraped the car that almost fell off the trailer! :thumbsup:
> *



thanks for coming out and supporting the show. im sorry the awards took so long to get to. the trophy guy was coming from madera and was running LATE. see you at a show soon. maybe ill be able to meet you next time. i was the guy in the nice bright ORANGE VEST judging all the cars


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 6 2007, 02:24 PM~7844810
> *thanks for coming out and supporting the show. im sorry the awards took so long to get to. the trophy guy was coming from madera and was running LATE. see you at a show soon. maybe ill be able to meet you next time. i was the guy in the nice bright ORANGE VEST judging all the cars
> *


AND MUCH APPRECIATED CUZ ALL IN ALL IT WAS A GOOD DAY THERE WAS THOUSANDS IN ATTENDANCE WE WILL HAVE TO SEE WHATS UP WITH NEXT YEARS EVENT  TO MAKE IT THAT MUCH BETTER  BIGG UPS TO ALL MY UCE FAMILIA THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT ME :biggrin:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

any pics from the show?


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@May 6 2007, 03:51 PM~7845180
> *any pics from the show?
> *


OH YEA THEY WILL BE POISTED SOON SPECIAL THANX TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT PARTICIPATED IN THIS EVENT THANX TO LOWRIDER SCENE,RIDERSCHRONICLE,TRUUCHA,LAID MAG,STREETLOW,AND ALL THE OTHER SPONSORS,M.C MAGIC,SOPHIA MARIA FOR STOPPING IN AND BLOWING IT UP AS WELL MAGIC HAD THE GIRLS GOING CRAZY WITH HIS SHOW :biggrin: 
SPECIAL BIGG THANX TO 106.3 THESE GUYS ARE BLOWING IT UP  BIGG ,DETROIT,ADAM STAR,CLEVLAND,ALABAMA,TYE,AND ALL THE REST OF THE CREW


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

SO WHO TOOK HOME THE BIG $1300.00 CASH PRIZE? WHO ELSE WON THE OTHER CATEGORIES?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@May 6 2007, 08:22 PM~7847075
> *SO WHO TOOK HOME THE BIG $1300.00 CASH PRIZE? WHO ELSE WON THE OTHER CATEGORIES?
> *


ONLY 2 CARS IN EACH RADICAL CLASS SO 1ST TOOK HOME 250 IN THE SUPER RADICAL IT WAS BLACKWIDOW AND THE NEW BM RADICAL TRUCK THEY TIED, SO I THINK THEY SPLIT THE 250 AND I HEARD THE EXTRA 300 WASNT PAID SINCE IT WAS A TIE??? BUT I COULD BE WRONG


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 6 2007, 08:31 PM~7847186
> *ONLY 2 CARS IN EACH RADICAL CLASS SO 1ST TOOK HOME 250 IN THE SUPER RADICAL IT WAS BLACKWIDOW AND THE NEW BM RADICAL TRUCK THEY TIED, SO I THINK THEY SPLIT THE 250 AND I HEARD THE EXTRA 300 WASNT PAID SINCE IT WAS A TIE??? BUT I COULD BE WRONG
> *


THANX FOR THE INFO  HOW DID YOU DO?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

BLEW A REAR HOSE WHEN I LOCKED UP THE BACK, WE SWAPED IT OUT REAL QUICK BUT BLEW A REAR PUMPHEAD AND COULDNT LOCK IT UP, BUT STILL DID 74


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nme1+May 6 2007, 08:22 PM~7847075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there was $1000 payout but the 64 from SWITCHHOUSE didnt wanna compete with the two trucks from my understanding so they split it $500 for him and $500 for the trucks. between the 2 trucks they tied and split that. the $300 from OG RIDER was not given out because it was a tie. ties are not wins


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

where r piucs


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

did anyone take pics. i was too busy and my wife was to busy watching mc magic. bowtie i thought you were coming i had your vip pass so you can take pics with mc magic


----------



## sharky_510 (Apr 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 6 2007, 03:15 PM~7845022
> *AND MUCH APPRECIATED CUZ ALL IN ALL IT WAS A GOOD DAY THERE WAS THOUSANDS IN ATTENDANCE WE WILL HAVE TO SEE WHATS UP WITH NEXT YEARS EVENT   TO MAKE IT THAT MUCH BETTER   BIGG UPS TO ALL MY UCE FAMILIA THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT ME  :biggrin:
> *


 sup man. sorry about the water pipe... :biggrin:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 6 2007, 10:56 PM~7847953
> *sup man. sorry about the water pipe... :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 6 2007, 09:56 PM~7847953
> *sup man. sorry about the water pipe... :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: its all good bro david works in the water department for the city so guess what he'll be doing tomorrow morning :biggrin: j/k


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)




----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Any pics of the other hoppers cutlass caprices regals etc??


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 6 2007, 09:32 PM~7847793
> *there was $1000 payout but the 64 from SWITCHHOUSE didnt wanna compete with the two trucks from my understanding so they split it $500 for him and $500 for the trucks. between the 2 trucks they tied and split that. the $300 from OG RIDER was not given out because it was a tie. ties are not wins
> *


ALMOST RIGHT ON CUZ THIS IS HOW IT WENT DOWN 4 the cash prize for the radical class it was $$1000 o.g RIDER WANTED TO THROW IN AN EXTRA 300 FOR THE CLASS THAT BLACK WIDOW WAS IN WICH HE SPONSORS COOL WELL WHERE THE CONFUSION CAME FROM WAS THAT SWITCH HOUSE DIDNT WANT TO COMPETE WITH THE TRUCK CLASS SO HE WAS PUT IN A IMPALAS RADICAL WICH WAS 500 IN CASH IN ITS OWN WELL WHEN THAT HAPPENED IT MADE THE RADICAL CLASS INCOMPLETE WITH ONLY 2 ENTRIES IN THAT CATEGORIE BECAME HALF THAT CASH WICH WAS 500 COOL DIDNT THINK IT WOULD BE SO BAD BEING THAT O.G RIDER WAS GONNA GIVE 300 TO THE WINNER WICH WOULD HAVE MADE IT 800 IN CASH WELL SO THE RADICAL CLASS CAME UP THEY TIED AT 60 OR 65 INCHES SO THEY SPLIT THERE 500 AND O.G SAID THERE WAS NO WINNER BECAUSE OF THE TIE HE DIDNT WANT TO GIVE UP HIS 300 WICH IS COOL IT WAS HIS CASH BUT LIKE HE SAID THERE WAS NO WINNER BUT I STILL SPLIT THE 500 BETWEEN BLACKWIDOW AND B.M TRUCK NO ONE KNEW IT WOULD END UP THAT WAY AND ESPECIALLY IN A TIE BUT TO SIPLIFY EVERYTHING RON SAID NEXT YEAR WE WILL JUST MAKE IT 2 MAKES A CLASS END OF DISCUSSION YOU CANT MAKE EVERYONE HAPPY BUT I SURE TRIED MAKING JUST ABOUT EVERY CLASS YOU CAN THINK OF AND THE CAR SHOW AND CONCERT WAS FREE TO THE PUBLIC SO I MADE 0 YES THATS RIGHT $0 BUT I WAS NEVER TRYING TO MAKE A BUCK RON THREW IN 300 IN THE IMPALAS CLASS WICH HE DIDNT HAVE TO DO THAT NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE BUT RON IS A REAL M.F HE STOOD BY WHAT HE SAID AND GAVE THAT 300 BUT THATS JUST RON BIGG UPS TO RON AND THE B.M TEAM WHO PUT IT DOWN FOR ME AT THE SHOW AND TOOK CARE OF THE HOPP FOR ME OJ THANX DOGG HIMBONE YOUR A COOL M.F TO DOGG THANX FOR REPPN AND ALL THE REST OF THE HOPPERS NENE YOU PUT IT DOWN DOGG SLAMMIN BUMPER LIKE RONNY SAID ITS ONLY GONNA GET BETTER THIS WAS A 2ND ANNUALL CANT WAIT FOR THE NEXT YEAR TO COME ALREADY GOT APPROVED FOR A TWO DAY EVENT


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

theres are some xtra smedium shorts u got on jimmy


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

dayum jimmy it was a hose blowing day, but u gotta admit blowing a hose and landing up in a nice 3 wheel pose makes for a good picture.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@May 7 2007, 12:21 AM~7848567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YALL CRAZY MAN CHILLI VERDA BURRITO HIT THE SPOT PUCKER UP JIMM :0 :0 :biggrin: HEY JIM DID YOU HAVE A EXTRA PAIR OF CAPRIS FOR COSTA MESA :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:J/K BRO J/K :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 6 2007, 11:19 PM~7848392
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: its all good bro david works in the water department for the city so guess what he'll be doing tomorrow morning :biggrin: j/k
> *


CABRON YOU COULD HELP ME FIX IT :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 7 2007, 12:46 AM~7848630
> *CABRON YOU COULD HELP ME FIX IT  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



so are you offering me a job with the city? cause if not FUUUUUUCK THAT ill be chillin' at home instead. if i go out in the sun anymore this week ill be purple :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 7 2007, 12:52 AM~7848646
> *so are you offering me a job with the city? cause if not FUUUUUUCK THAT ill be chillin' at home instead. if i go out in the sun anymore this week ill be purple :biggrin:
> *


YOUR BEYOND PURPLE ALREADY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ARE YOU ENJOYING YOUR VIDS :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

alright fucker im not going to city council on wednesday :0 yeah i watched one got kinda boring after awhile though same shit different ride


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 7 2007, 01:01 AM~7848659
> *alright fucker im not going to city council on wednesday :0 yeah i watched one got kinda boring after awhile though same shit different ride
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: BEHAVE :biggrin:  SEE YOU TOMMARRO :cheesy:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

tomorrow :dunno: whats tomorrow?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAC-A-LAC_@May 7 2007, 12:21 AM~7848567
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DONT BE HATIN YOU KNOW YOU JOKIN THEM CALF MUSCLES


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 7 2007, 03:21 AM~7848792
> *DONT BE HATIN YOU KNOW YOU JOKIN THEM CALF MUSCLES
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you do got nice legs dogg :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

that diet pepsi is doing you good jimmy :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 6 2007, 04:15 PM~7845022
> *AND MUCH APPRECIATED CUZ ALL IN ALL IT WAS A GOOD DAY THERE WAS THOUSANDS IN ATTENDANCE WE WILL HAVE TO SEE WHATS UP WITH NEXT YEARS EVENT   TO MAKE IT THAT MUCH BETTER   BIGG UPS TO ALL MY UCE FAMILIA THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT ME  :biggrin:
> *


What an awesome weekend !!!, the whole experince was :worship: ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

jimmy's just light on those toes lol


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 7 2007, 12:23 PM~7851195
> *jimmy's just light on those toes lol
> *


shit i was outta breath when it was done.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 7 2007, 12:28 PM~7851230
> *shit i was outta breath when it was done.
> *


Tell them Jimm to stop [email protected] with the Cracker its alright if u like wearing girls shorts tell them ITS MY LIFE LOL


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 7 2007, 12:33 PM~7851256
> *Tell them Jimm to stop [email protected] with the Cracker its alright if u like wearing girls shorts tell them ITS MY LIFE  LOL
> *



oh WTF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

any more pics


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

whats up rider


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JUST GOT HOME!! FUCK LONG ASS WEEKEND. 2000 MILES ROUND TRIP.
THAT SHOW WAS CRACKIN BRO- THANK YOUR POPS FOR US. GREEAATTTT TIME UCE!!!! ONLY 1 TICKET 95 IN A 65


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 7 2007, 07:28 PM~7854358
> *JUST GOT HOME!! FUCK LONG ASS WEEKEND. 2000 MILES ROUND TRIP.
> THAT SHOW WAS CRACKIN BRO- THANK YOUR POPS FOR US. GREEAATTTT TIME UCE!!!! ONLY 1 TICKET 95 IN A 65
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: your crazy dogg


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

aww that blows tickets sucks, might want to invest in a good radar detector, man that shit has saved my ass so many times i couldnt even count


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 7 2007, 12:19 PM~7851167
> *What an awesome weekend !!!, the whole experince was :worship: ...
> *


LOVE MY FAM AND MY FAM LOVES ME WHAT IT DOOO USO :biggrin: 
USOOOOOOOOOOOO UUUUUUUU KNOOOOOOOOOOOOW  
AND IF YA DONT KNOW NOW YOU KNOW


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 6 2007, 11:15 PM~7848369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANX FOR POSTING THE PICS BROTHER :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

just gotta make sure its a good radar detector though! i was trailering my 60 home from modesto one night and got pulled doin 83 in a 55! fuck cheep radar detectors! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 7 2007, 09:41 PM~7854477
> *aww that blows tickets sucks,  might want to invest in a good radar detector, man that shit has saved my ass so many times i couldnt even count
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 6 2007, 11:18 PM~7848388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: AND SO MANY MORE TO COME


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sharky_510_@May 6 2007, 09:56 PM~7847953
> *sup man. sorry about the water pipe... :biggrin:
> *


ITS COOL PUBLIC WORKS GOT YOUR LICSENES PLATE# MAN THATS A FAT BILL :0 :0 :biggrin: NAH J/K ITS ALL GOOD BRO I KNOW ACCIDENTS HAPPEN


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 7 2007, 08:43 PM~7854502
> *LOVE MY FAM AND MY FAM LOVES ME WHAT IT DOOO USO :biggrin:
> USOOOOOOOOOOOO UUUUUUUU KNOOOOOOOOOOOOW
> AND IF YA DONT KNOW NOW YOU KNOW
> *


We're already talking about the plans for next year's show Uce, specially if it's a 2 day event . . hit me up as soon as you guys get confirmation and details so we can go . .one of the homies might have to go back and check some paternity tests :roflmao: :rofl: J/k :biggrin: ....


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 7 2007, 08:04 PM~7854718
> *We're already talking about the plans for next year's show Uce, specially if it's a 2 day event . . hit me up as soon as you guys get confirmation and details so we can go . .one of the homies might have to go back and check some paternity tests  :roflmao:  :rofl: J/k  :biggrin: ....
> *


YA KNOW :biggrin: I ALREADY GOT APROVED FOR 2 DAYS NEXT YEAR  ITS ON


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 6 2007, 11:24 PM~7848404
> *
> 
> 
> ...














:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 7 2007, 08:04 PM~7854718
> *We're already talking about the plans for next year's show Uce, specially if it's a 2 day event . . hit me up as soon as you guys get confirmation and details so we can go . .one of the homies might have to go back and check some paternity tests  :roflmao:  :rofl: J/k  :biggrin: ....
> *




:0 better get an STD CHECK TOO J/K tell your boy he MIGHT be cool.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 6 2007, 11:15 PM~7848369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 6 2007, 11:18 PM~7848388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

they should give out points not only to the dancing car but also to the man holding all the cord dancing with it lol. jimmy would get a perfect score, plus bonus points for showing some skin, cuz it takes skin to win hehe


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

Damn cant wait for next year. The show chouldnt have gone any better it was Off the Hook hope it gets BIGGER BETTER AND MORE ACTION cuz ILL BE BACK!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 8 2007, 07:48 AM~7857364
> *Damn cant wait for next year. The show chouldnt have gone any better it was Off the Hook hope it gets BIGGER BETTER AND MORE ACTION cuz ILL BE BACK!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS FO SHO NEPHEW BUT WE AINT GOTTA WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR YOU HAVE THE INDIVIDUALS SHOW AT THE END OF THIS MONTH


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 8 2007, 01:29 AM~7856457
> *they should give out points not only to the dancing car but also to the man holding all the cord dancing with it lol.  jimmy would get a perfect score, plus bonus points for showing some skin,  cuz it takes skin to win  hehe
> *



need to put that man on dancing with the stars tv show


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

they should call it dancing with the cars, instead of dancing with the stars lol


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 8 2007, 07:48 AM~7857364
> *Damn cant wait for next year. The show chouldnt have gone any better it was Off the Hook hope it gets BIGGER BETTER AND MORE ACTION cuz ILL BE BACK!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 7 2007, 08:11 PM~7854775
> *YA KNOW  :biggrin: I ALREADY GOT APROVED FOR 2 DAYS NEXT YEAR   ITS ON
> *


I KNEW YOUR SHOW WOULD BE A HIT!!!PROPS TO YOU AND ALL THE PPL SHOWED UP!!TO BAD MY RADICAL DIDNT MAKE IT THERE,,YOU KNOW THE REASON,,HOPE TO SEE SOME OF THESE HOPPERS AT OUR ANNUAL KING OF THE SWITCH EVEN IN HILLSBORO OREGON ON JULY 29TH,,THIS IS A CHANCE FOR THE CALI PPL TO REPRESENT OR SHOW WHAT THEY GOT,,AND COMPETE WITH OTHER STATES SUCH AS WASHINGTON OR OREGON,,WE WILL BE READY TO FACE SOME OF THESE MONSTER OF THE HOP,,AND TO SHOW WE DONT STAY BEHIND,,SO HOP TO SEE YOOU ALL HERE THIS JULY 29TH CRAZY HOP EVENT!!
SINGLE PUMP
DOWBLE PUMP
RADICAL HOP
CAR/TRUCK CAR DANCE. 
THE KING OF THE SWTCH TITTLE APPLIES TO ALL THESE CATEGORIES..WILL POST FLYERS BY MAY 25TH. :thumbsup: :wave: :worship:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@May 9 2007, 12:37 PM~7868083
> *I KNEW YOUR SHOW WOULD BE A HIT!!!PROPS TO YOU AND ALL THE PPL SHOWED UP!!TO BAD MY RADICAL DIDNT MAKE IT THERE,,YOU KNOW THE REASON,,HOPE TO SEE SOME OF THESE HOPPERS AT OUR ANNUAL KING OF THE SWITCH EVEN IN HILLSBORO OREGON ON JULY 29TH,,THIS IS A CHANCE FOR THE CALI PPL TO REPRESENT OR SHOW WHAT THEY GOT,,AND COMPETE WITH OTHER STATES SUCH AS WASHINGTON OR OREGON,,WE WILL BE READY TO FACE SOME OF THESE MONSTER OF THE HOP,,AND TO SHOW WE DONT STAY BEHIND,,SO HOP TO SEE YOOU ALL HERE THIS JULY 29TH CRAZY HOP EVENT!!
> SINGLE PUMP
> DOWBLE PUMP
> ...


CHINGON IS THERE A TRUCK HOP CLASS FOR RADICAL [email protected]


----------



## ElChingon (Jan 13, 2007)

THERE WILL BE A CLASS FOR EVERY HOPPER THAT SHOWS UP!!THE MORE THE BETTER,,AND IF WE GET SOME HYDROS BRAND SPONSORS,WE MIGTH RISE THE PAYIT OUT UP TO $1000.00 PER CLASS,,BUT WE NEED TO HAVE AT LEAST 5 CARS PER CLASS,,AND HOPEFULLY BLACK MAGIC OR HI-LOW OR PRO HOPPER, OR HOPPOS CAN TROW SOME MONEY FOR THE PAY OUT!!FOR SHURE THERE WILL BE MY CAR CLUB WITH AT LEAST 7 HOPPERS,,SINGLES,DOUBLES AND ALSO RADICALS,,SO BRING THE TRUCKS,,ANYTHING THAT GETS OFF THE GROUND IS WELCOME!! :thumbsup: :wow: :loco:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

*RIDER CHRONICLES CAUGHT IT ALL *


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 9 2007, 10:07 PM~7872213
> *RIDER CHRONICLES CAUGHT IT ALL
> *



keep us updated when it will be out


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

Jimmy do you have any other pics of video of what happen this weekend in the Valley


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 9 2007, 10:07 PM~7872213
> *RIDER CHRONICLES CAUGHT IT ALL
> *


I KNOW YOU DID BROTHER YOUR FAMILY DOGG HOLLA WHEN YOU C ME


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 9 2007, 10:32 PM~7872397
> *YEA JIMBO WHERES THE FOOTAGE :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@May 9 2007, 10:32 PM~7872397
> *Jimmy do you have any other pics of video of what happen this weekend in the Valley
> *


dont bring a camera with me to shows anymore


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@May 10 2007, 09:31 AM~7874793
> *dont bring a camera with me to shows anymore
> *


TORO WHERE YOU AT  :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 7 2007, 07:41 PM~7854477
> *aww that blows tickets sucks,  might want to invest in a good radar detector, man that shit has saved my ass so many times i couldnt even count
> *


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Pro hopper black widow holden it down ! Good job dawg.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 10 2007, 03:24 PM~7877477
> *Pro hopper black widow holden it down ! Good job dawg.
> *


sorry dogg black magic is holding it down WHAT HAPPEN TO YOU GUYS :0 :0


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 10 2007, 06:41 PM~7878581
> *sorry dogg black magic is holding it down WHAT HAPPEN TO YOU GUYS  :0  :0
> *



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 10 2007, 07:56 PM~7879292
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: MY THREAD LIKE EDDIE MURPHY SAID AND IF YOU DONT LIKE IT YOU CAN :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THIS IS MY HOUSE


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

its like that now


----------



## Big nene 1 (Jan 27, 2005)

just droppin by to say I had a great time.I don't think you should wait until next year,that show was of the hook I can't wait until next year.And where in the hell all thoes girl came from?A lot of cuties in a small town,that's what I'm talking about.lol


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 10 2007, 10:15 PM~7880459
> * just droppin by to say I had a great time.I don't think you should wait until next year,that show was of the hook I can't wait until next year.And where in the hell all thoes girl came from?A lot of cuties in a small town,that's what I'm talking about.lol*



they came from the orange fields :biggrin: dont take much effort to get hoes aroung here


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 7 2007, 07:04 PM~7854718
> *We're already talking about the plans for next year's show Uce, specially if it's a 2 day event . . hit me up as soon as you guys get confirmation and details so we can go . .one of the homies might have to go back and check some paternity tests  :roflmao:  :rofl: J/k  :biggrin: ....
> *


 :0 Why you have to put me on the spot? :biggrin: I'm ready to go back


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@May 10 2007, 10:30 PM~7880552
> *:0  Why you have to put me on the spot?  :biggrin:  I'm ready to go back
> *



did you get an std check :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 10 2007, 09:36 PM~7880582
> *did you get an std check :biggrin:
> *


No.... but come to think about it... I did get real sick when i got home :0 :angry: 

Nah J/K all them hynas in orange cove be like that? :0 :0 The town should slogan should be *"YOU GET MORE THAN PULP IN ORANGE COVE"* then :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :twak:

One of the girls that works in a barber shop or beauty salon or someshit gave me her # but I forgot her name so I haven't called :uh: Now I don't think I want to


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@May 10 2007, 10:38 PM~7880594
> *No.... but come to think about it... I did get real sick when i got home  :0  :angry:
> 
> Nah J/K all them hynas in orange cove be like that?  :0  :0  The town should slogan should be "YOU GET MORE THAN PULP IN ORANGE COVE" then  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao: :twak:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k bro some of these skeezers are bad but not all of them.YOU SHOULD BE OK BUT I DUNNO :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 10 2007, 09:42 PM~7880615
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k bro some of these skeezers are bad but not all of them.YOU SHOULD BE OK BUT I DUNNO :biggrin:
> *


At least it wasn't stinky :dunno: :roflmao: guess I'll find out in 2 to 3 weeks


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@May 10 2007, 10:42 PM~7880618
> *At least it wasn't stinky :dunno: :roflmao:  guess I'll find out in 2 to 3 weeks
> *



if it starts to burn when you pee atleast you know where it came from. ill tell david to send you an orange so you can just squeeze it over the infection


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 10 2007, 09:47 PM~7880651
> *if it starts to burn when you pee atleast you know where it came from. ill tell david to send you an orange so you can just squeeze it over the infection
> *



:roflmao: Actually if you can find me that hyna I'll pay shipping :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@May 10 2007, 10:48 PM~7880658
> *:roflmao: Actually if you can find me that hyna I'll pay shipping  :0  :biggrin:
> *



are you sure it was a hyna we got that kind over here too :biggrin: j/k bro


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 10 2007, 09:50 PM~7880667
> *are you sure it was a hyna we got that kind over here too :biggrin: j/k bro
> *



DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNN!!!!! NAH IT WAS A HYNA FOR REAL


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Thank you guys for the invite, had a lot of fun.!!!!!!!!1500 mile weekend for us and thats was pushin the 3-car all around.....Gonna recoop this week and holla at ya all by the weekend......Thanks to Orange Cove for letting us have this event...Til next year.....

P/S O.G Rider .....You got loot holmes don't be soo cheap next time. :biggrin:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 10 2007, 11:50 PM~7880667
> *are you sure it was a hyna we got that kind over here too :biggrin: j/k bro
> *


C'mon, how many barber shops are out there :biggrin: . . she shouldn't be hard to find, the homie's hair is already starting to grow out :rofl:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 10 2007, 11:55 PM~7880701
> *Thank you guys for the invite, had a lot of fun.!!!!!!!!1500 mile weekend for us and thats was pushin the 3-car all around.....Gonna recoop this week and holla at ya all by the weekend......Thanks to Orange Cove for letting us have this event...Til next year.....
> 
> P/S O.G Rider .....You got loot holmes don't be soo cheap next time. :biggrin:
> *


We had agreat time too, just wish you fuckers would have stop for 5 minutes to pound 1 or 2 at Vics or on the road or at Costa-Mesa :around:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 10 2007, 07:41 PM~7878581
> *sorry dogg black magic is holding it down WHAT HAPPEN TO YOU GUYS  :0  :0
> *



Single pump tied to a radical . (Going by the pics) Pro Hopper (nate) held it down . 
I would of maybe went to your show but damn 3000 miles . Too far homeboy .


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

TOO FAR YOU WOULDNT HAVE GOT LOST MY CUZ JEROME WOULD HAVE HELPED YOU :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

I ALSO WANT TO THANK ALL THE HOMIES FROM UP NORTH THE BAY THEY REPP THE SHIT OUT OF THIS SHOW I GOTTA ADMIT THE BAY CAME DEEP BIGG UPS TO YOU HOMIES SEE YOU NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 11 2007, 12:00 AM~7881001
> *C'mon, how many barber shops are out there :biggrin:  . . she shouldn't be hard to find, the homie's hair is already starting to grow out  :rofl:
> *


I KNOW EXACTLY WHO SHE IS PM FAM I GOT YOU


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 10 2007, 10:55 PM~7880701
> *Thank you guys for the invite, had a lot of fun.!!!!!!!!1500 mile weekend for us and thats was pushin the 3-car all around.....Gonna recoop this week and holla at ya all by the weekend......Thanks to Orange Cove for letting us have this event...Til next year.....
> 
> P/S O.G Rider .....You got loot holmes don't be soo cheap next time. :biggrin:
> *


SHIIIIIIIIIIT THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR HELP RON,OJ,HIMBONE,AND,ALLTHE REST OF YOU HOMIES THAT CAME OUT MY SON TELLS ME THATS ALL THESE KIDS ARE TALKING ABOUT IT AT SCHOOL THERE EXCITED JUST LIKE I WAS WHEN I WAS A KID THE NEXT GEN HAS JUST BEGUN AND ALL THE PEOPLE AROUND THE AREA LOVED IT HOMEBOYS AND HOMEGIRLS AND YOU GUYS WERE PART OF IT ALL THANX


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 10 2007, 10:15 PM~7880459
> * just droppin by to say I had a great time.I don't think you should wait until next year,that show was of the hook I can't wait until next year.And where in the hell all thoes girl came from?A lot of cuties in a small town,that's what I'm talking about.lol
> *


THANX BIGG DOGG FOR COMIN AND REPPN AND PUTTIN IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN THE BIGG M </span>MOST DEF :0 :0 :biggrin: ANYTIMEBROTHER COME OUT TO THE IDIVIDUALS SHOW THE 26-27TH THIS MONTH2 DAY EVENT MY BRO WILL BE THERE  AS FOR THE CHICAS HIT ME UP ANYTIME YOU ALREADY KNOW


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 11 2007, 09:05 AM~7882310
> *TOO FAR YOU WOULDNT HAVE GOT LOST MY CUZ JEROME WOULD HAVE HELPED YOU :biggrin:
> *



Cool man    I know whos in what class . I know nate got single gate to the front that means hes servin to slaps with 1 hand . :biggrin: 

Put up some video !


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 10 2007, 10:36 PM~7880582
> *did you get an std check :biggrin:
> *


MY CUZ IS HAVING A HARD TIME GETTING RID OF HIS STD YOULL HAVE TO EXCUSE HIM :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THERE IS LOTS OF CHICAS OUT HERE FOR YOU FAM BUT NOT ONLY IN O.C BUT THE SURRONDING CITIES AS WELL :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 11 2007, 08:47 AM~7882545
> *Cool man        I know whos in what class . I know nate got single gate to the front that means hes servin to slaps with 1 hand .  :biggrin:
> 
> Put up some video !
> *


IS :biggrin:AND IT WOULD BE WISE NOT TO BRING NAMES UP IN THIS NATE AND HIS POPS ARE COOL PEEPS  IVE KNOWN HIS POPS SINCE I WAS A KID SO STAY 3000 MILES AWAY AND DONT WORRY ABOUT HOW THE 559 PUT IT DOWN CAUSE THE REPRESENTATION OUT HERE IN CALI :biggrin: CAN SPEAK FOR ITS SELF(AND VEGAS)B.M BUILT :biggrin: WHEN YOUR READY SHOW WHAT YOU GOT WE WILL BE HERE  WE KNOW WHAT THE WIDOW CAN DO AND GIVE THEM MAD PROPS THEYVE BEEN DOING IT FOR YEARS :0 MY NEPHEW IS ALL NEW TO THIS AND IS ALREADY REPPIN HARD  SO STAY OUT OF FAMILY BUISSNESS YA HEARD :biggrin:  PEACE BRO WE ARE FAMILY YOU SEE THIS MAKES IT ALL FUN COMPETITIVE WHEN MY RIDE IS DONE ILL COMPETE WIN OR LOSE IM IN IT FOR THE LOVE OF IT NOT A TROPHY OR CASH I LOVE MY UCE FAMILY AND MY UCE FAMILY LOVES ME THIS IS ALL COOL WE WELCOME YOU ANYTIME BRO AS A BROTHER HIT ME UP ANYTIME


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 11 2007, 07:48 AM~7882230
> *Single pump tied to a radical .  (Going by the pics) Pro Hopper (nate) held it down .
> I would of maybe went to your show but damn 3000 miles . Too far homeboy .
> *



Black Widow came to the show with Reverse susp. that makes it radical. single or not , but Big ups to them for coming out and Reppin :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 11 2007, 09:32 AM~7882884
> *MY CUZ IS HAVING A HARD TIME GETTING RID OF HIS STD YOULL HAVE TO EXCUSE HIM :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THERE IS LOTS OF CHICAS OUT HERE FOR YOU FAM BUT NOT ONLY IN O.C BUT THE SURRONDING CITIES AS WELL  :biggrin:
> *



fuckkkkkkkk u :biggrin: i got it from drinking orange cove water. whoever is in charge of that :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 11 2007, 09:46 AM~7882967
> *fuckkkkkkkk u :biggrin: i got it from drinking orange cove water. whoever is in charge of that :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IDUNNO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 11 2007, 09:54 AM~7883006
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IDUNNO :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



ill hit up riderchronicles maybe he got footage of that :0


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

1USAMOTORSPORTS I KNOW YOU GOT SOME NICE ISH AS WELL MAYBE NEXT YEAR HOMIE WE WOULD LIKE TO SEE YOU COME OUT REPP  PEACE I WELCOME EVERYONE THIS WHOLE NET STUFF TO ME IS AMMUSEMENT JUST FOR FUN BULLISH WITH PEOPLE SO DONT EVER TAKE IT SERIOUS LIFE IS TO SHORT HOMIE IM NOT TRYING TO PREACH BUT ITS FACT NO ONE IS PROMISED TOMMARRO


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 11 2007, 11:04 AM~7883068
> *1USAMOTORSPORTS I KNOW YOU GOT SOME NICE ISH AS WELL MAYBE NEXT YEAR HOMIE WE WOULD LIKE TO SEE YOU COME OUT REPP   PEACE I WELCOME EVERYONE THIS WHOLE NET STUFF TO ME IS AMMUSEMENT JUST FOR FUN BULLISH WITH PEOPLE SO DONT EVER TAKE IT SERIOUS LIFE IS TO SHORT HOMIE IM NOT TRYING TO PREACH BUT ITS FACT NO ONE IS PROMISED TOMMARRO
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 11 2007, 10:07 AM~7882323
> *I ALSO WANT TO THANK ALL THE HOMIES FROM UP NORTH THE BAY THEY REPP THE SHIT OUT OF THIS SHOW I GOTTA ADMIT THE BAY CAME DEEP BIGG UPS TO YOU HOMIES SEE YOU NEXT YEAR  :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 11 2007, 09:13 AM~7882355
> *I KNOW EXACTLY WHO SHE IS PM FAM I GOT YOU
> *


you've got a PM UCE :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

here are some pics from the show
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry7887548


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 11 2007, 11:53 PM~7887575
> *here are some pics from the show
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...8&#entry7887548
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Toro_@May 12 2007, 11:46 PM~7892326
> *
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6S7dAsIzIU









 08 HOPEFULLY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:BIGG UCE (VIC)WHAT YOU THINK


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

SPEAK IN RIDDLE HAAAAA HAAAAAA I MOVE IN SILENCE WORDS ARE WORDS 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGjyRjd1_jQ :biggrin: 
NO CHEERLEADERS HERE  JUST ME uffin: :ugh: WRONG TREE :yes:
WHEN YOUR BEING TALKED ABOUT MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT :0
IN CARDS TRICKS  TRICKS ARE FOR KIDS SILLY RABBIT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YT_yxs_-J1M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyypOJofZmI :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

"I LEFT MY HEART IN ORANGE COVE..." :roflmao:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@May 14 2007, 05:18 PM~7902832
> *"I LEFT MY HEART IN ORANGE COVE..." :roflmao:
> *



someone is whooped :biggrin: must of been good :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 14 2007, 04:21 PM~7902863
> *someone is whooped :biggrin: must of been good :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: It hasn't got old yet.. Its more of an inside joke than anything between Cisco and myself about that hyna :roflmao:


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@May 14 2007, 07:46 PM~7903476
> *:biggrin:  It hasn't got old yet.. Its more of an inside joke than anything between Cisco and myself about that hyna :roflmao:
> *


DID U CALL HER ALREADY FOO' ?? :0 . . . to make an appointment to clean-up your fade atleast :biggrin:  . . .siriously CALL !


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 14 2007, 10:09 PM~7905547
> *DID U CALL HER ALREADY FOO' ?? :0  . . . to make an appointment to clean-up your fade atleast  :biggrin:    . . .siriously CALL !
> *


I TRY TO TELL EM :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 14 2007, 10:09 PM~7905547
> *DID U CALL HER ALREADY FOO' ?? :0  . . . to make an appointment to clean-up your fade atleast  :biggrin:    . . .siriously CALL !
> *


HEY UCE SUPPOSE TO BE GOING TO VEGAS THIS WEEKEND WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

BAHAAAAAA HAAAAAA HAAAAAAA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
SERVE ME STAY IN THE STREET CLASS :0 :0 :0 :0 OR MILD :biggrin: 
OH I FORGOT FOUR PUMPER DANCE IT AGAINST RONS VOO DOO BAHAAAA HAAAA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big nene 1_@May 10 2007, 10:15 PM~7880459
> * just droppin by to say I had a great time.I don't think you should wait until next year,that show was of the hook I can't wait until next year.And where in the hell all thoes girl came from?A lot of cuties in a small town,that's what I'm talking about.lol
> *


WHAT UP NENE WHAT IT DO HOMIE


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@May 6 2007, 11:15 PM~7848369
> *
> 
> 
> ...


EAZY DUZ IT


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 








:0 WHAT IT DO NEPHEW :biggrin:
AND 4 GUYS DID NOT PUSH IT DOWN FOR THE PHOTO :0 :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 10 2007, 05:41 PM~7878581
> *sorry dogg black magic is holding it down WHAT HAPPEN TO YOU GUYS  :0  :0
> *


DAMN HOMIE U GOT A CLEAN TRUCK....HOWEVER BLACKMAGIC IS HOT NO DISRESPECT BUT "BLACKWIDOW" DUZ IT SINGLE PUMP!!! YOUR TRUCK IS DOUBLE PISTON & HE IS ONLY SINGLE, TO ME THAT MEANS CYCLE SHOP A.K.A. "BLACKWIDOW" IS PUTTIN' IT DOWN.

ON TOP OF IT ALL HE HITS HIS OWN SWITCH!!!

OH YEAH I 4GOT 2 MENTION.... THERE IS MORE 2 THE STORY ( FOR THOSE WHO DON'T KNOW) NATE BURNED OUT A MOTOR THAT DAY & REPLACED IT REAL QUICK & CHALLENGED U 2 A NOSE 2 NOSE HOP BUT U DECLINED. :scrutinize: :dunno: :scrutinize: 

ANYWAYZ WE ALL KNOW WHO THE REAL "KING OF CALI" IS.

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@May 15 2007, 08:40 PM~7912547
> *DAMN HOMIE U GOT A CLEAN TRUCK....HOWEVER BLACKMAGIC IS HOT NO DISRESPECT BUT "BLACKWIDOW" DUZ IT SINGLE PUMP!!! YOUR TRUCK IS DOUBLE PISTON & HE IS ONLY SINGLE, TO ME THAT MEANS CYCLE SHOP A.K.A. "BLACKWIDOW" IS PUTTIN' IT DOWN.
> 
> ON TOP OF IT ALL HE HITS HIS OWN SWITCH!!!
> ...


ITS ALL ON VIDEO ABOUT THE CHALLENGE B.M WAS READY TO GO ANYTIME ANY WHERE WE COULD DO THIS TONIGHT  :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 15 2007, 09:31 PM~7912935
> *ITS ALL ON VIDEO ABOUT THE CHALLENGE B.M WAS READY TO GO ANYTIME ANY WHERE WE COULD DO THIS TONIGHT   :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 11 2007, 07:48 AM~7882230
> *Single pump tied to a radical .  (Going by the pics) Pro Hopper (nate) held it down .
> I would of maybe went to your show but damn 3000 miles . Too far homeboy .
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 14 2007, 03:18 PM~7902041
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6S7dAsIzIU
> 
> ...


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwZ98iD27Ac


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 16 2007, 09:08 AM~7915441
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwZ98iD27Ac
> *



WTF IS THAT


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 16 2007, 10:42 AM~7916231
> *WTF IS THAT
> *


whats her face kids at her victory celebration wherent u invited LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@May 15 2007, 09:40 PM~7912547
> *DAMN HOMIE U GOT A CLEAN TRUCK....HOWEVER BLACKMAGIC IS HOT NO DISRESPECT BUT "BLACKWIDOW" DUZ IT SINGLE PUMP!!! YOUR TRUCK IS DOUBLE PISTON & HE IS ONLY SINGLE, TO ME THAT MEANS CYCLE SHOP A.K.A. "BLACKWIDOW" IS PUTTIN' IT DOWN.
> 
> ON TOP OF IT ALL HE HITS HIS OWN SWITCH!!!
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 16 2007, 11:48 AM~7916749
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


how about the king of texas come down and show us how to dance???? 

yeah you gilbert. when you commin to cali bro????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HEY BIG DADDY-  NO DOUBT WHEN YOU ALL PUSHED DOWN ON THE BACK TO GET IT TO STAND UP IN THE PARKING LOT IT WAS CLOSE TO 120" CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WORK IN ACTION :thumbsup: HOP WILL BE ON VOL. 5


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER SCENE_@May 16 2007, 12:55 PM~7916789
> *how about the king of texas come down and show us how to dance????
> 
> yeah you gilbert.  when you commin to cali bro????
> *




Sup dawg! :biggrin: 
I dont know when Im going to cali but Ill holla at ya . I aint king of texas man ! Not yet


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 16 2007, 12:05 PM~7916854
> *HEY BIG DADDY-   NO DOUBT WHEN YOU ALL PUSHED DOWN ON THE BACK TO GET IT TO STAND UP IN THE PARKING LOT IT WAS CLOSE TO 120" CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WORK IN ACTION :thumbsup: HOP WILL BE ON VOL. 5
> *


 :burn:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@May 15 2007, 08:40 PM~7912547
> *DAMN HOMIE U GOT A CLEAN TRUCK....I WISH IT WAS MINE HOWEVER BLACKMAGIC IS HOT NO DISRESPECT TO "BLACKWIDOW" IZ A  SINGLE PUMP!!! YOUR TRUCK IS DOUBLE PISTON & HE IS A SINGLE TO ME THAT MEANS BLACK MAGIC SHOP A.K.A. ORANGE JUICED  IS PUTTIN' IT DOWN.
> 
> ON TOP OF IT ALL HE DON'T HATE"AND GOT A CANDY PAINT JOB TOO DAMM!
> ...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

:uh: :uh: quit playing on the computer already and go fix my water main at the house. if you already fixed it please disregard this post :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 16 2007, 03:51 PM~7918280
> *
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KBygx2T-Hyo :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 16 2007, 04:10 PM~7918379
> *:uh:  :uh: quit playing on the computer already and go fix my water main at the house. if you already fixed it please disregard this post :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DO CUZIN :biggrin: I WAS BUZY TODAY ILL GET TO IT TELL YOUR POPS I GOT IT JUST ROLLED IN TO TOWN DONT FORGET MEETING AT 530 P.P 
WHY YOU SO VIOLENT NOW YOU WANT TO FIGHT HAAA HAAA HAAAA BAHHHAAAAAA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 16 2007, 04:17 PM~7918433
> *WHAT IT DO CUZIN  :biggrin: I WAS BUZY TODAY ILL GET TO IT TELL YOUR POPS I GOT IT JUST ROLLED IN TO TOWN DONT FORGET MEETING AT 530 P.P
> WHY YOU SO VIOLENT NOW YOU WANT TO FIGHT HAAA HAAA HAAAA BAHHHAAAAAA :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



or send somebody cause if not my dad is gonna have a nice water bill to pay and he aint gonna like that. i wont be around i gotta go do a job in selma so i wont make the meeting just keep me posted on what i miss so im informed


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 16 2007, 04:22 PM~7918452
> *or send somebody cause if not my dad is gonna have a nice water bill to pay and he aint gonna like that. i wont be around i gotta go do a job in selma so i wont make the meeting just keep me posted on what i miss so im informed
> *


HES NOT METERED


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@May 16 2007, 01:48 PM~7917534
> *:burn: :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 16 2007, 04:10 PM~7918379
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin: I NEED TO  quit playing on the computer already and go fix my DADS water main at the house.  disregard this post :biggrin:MASTER :cheesy:
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 16 2007, 12:05 PM~7916854
> *HEY BIG DADDY-   NO DOUBT WHEN YOU ALL PUSHED DOWN ON THE BACK TO GET IT TO STAND UP IN THE PARKING LOT IT WAS CLOSE TO 120" CANT WAIT TO SEE IT WORK IN ACTION :thumbsup: HOP WILL BE ON VOL. 5
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :nicoderm: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yes: :yes: :yes: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

:uh: hater you just mad cause im my own boss :biggrin: so what happen at your meeting? whats the details? wheres my check? whats going on? wheres my check? who was there? wheres my check? naw for reals let me know whats going on


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 16 2007, 08:38 PM~7920203
> *:uh: MASTER IM just mad cause YOUR THE boss :biggrin: so what happen at your meeting? whats the details? PUT ME IN check? whats going on? PUT ME IN check? who was there? PUT ME IN check? naw for reals let me know whats going on
> *


ILL PM YOU :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 16 2007, 08:43 PM~7920250
> *ILL PAY YOU :biggrin:
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 16 2007, 08:46 PM~7920272
> *
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 16 2007, 08:49 PM~7920307
> *WHATS UP
> *



:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 15 2007, 08:31 PM~7912935
> *ITS ALL ON VIDEO ABOUT THE CHALLENGE B.M WAS READY TO GO ANYTIME ANY WHERE WE COULD DO THIS TONIGHT   :biggrin:
> *


FIRST OFF CAN U ALL SAY "RUN-ON"SENTENCE???

REALLY...WHAT IS THERE 2 HATE ON??? U ONLY HIT IN THE 60'S DOUBLE PISTON!!! SO U ARE SAYING THAT THE "BLACKWIDOW" IS WEIGHED DOWN??? ALSO I GOT CA$H & MY CAR IS ON THE BUMPER SINGLE PUMP ~NO WEIGHT~OF COURSE. DON'T GET ALL BUTT HURT EITHER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

I KNOW FOR A FACT THAT TRUCK DUZ 120+ W/O ANYONE PUSHING ON IT!!! 

ANYWAYZ POST UP THAT VIDEO SO I CAN SEE IT HOMIE!!!


:werd:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@May 16 2007, 08:52 PM~7920335
> *FIRST OFF CAN U ALL SAY "RUN-ON"SENTENCE???
> 
> REALLY...WHAT IS THERE 2 HATE ON??? U ONLY HIT IN THE 60'S DOUBLE PISTON!!! SO U ARE SAYING THAT THE "BLACKWIDOW" IS WEIGHED DOWN??? ALSO I GOT CA$H & MY CAR IS ON THE BUMPER SINGLE PUMP ~NO WEIGHT~OF COURSE. DON'T GET ALL BUTT HURT EITHER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...



ive seen the video and the black magic truck fucking gets up i dont know how high but that mutha fucker was up there.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 16 2007, 09:01 PM~7920392
> *ive seen the video and the black magic truck fucking gets up i dont know how high but that mutha fucker was up there.
> *


link?


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@May 16 2007, 08:52 PM~7920335
> *FIRST OFF CAN U ALL SAY "RUN-ON"SENTENCE???
> 
> REALLY...WHAT IS THERE 2 HATE ON??? U ONLY HIT IN THE 60'S DOUBLE PISTON!!! SO U ARE SAYING THAT THE "BLACKWIDOW" IS WEIGHED DOWN??? ALSO I GOT CA$H & MY CAR IS ON THE BUMPER SINGLE PUMP ~NO WEIGHT~OF COURSE. DON'T GET ALL BUTT HURT EITHER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


WE WILL TRY TO POST THE VID RIGHT NOW .NO ONE GETS HURT. IF WE ARE GONNA TALK FACTS THEN LETS TALK FACTS THATS ALL WE GAVE PROPS AND THEN EVERYONE WANTS TO ADD TWO PENTS(LIKE SOMEONE UH HUM BIG DADDY CADDY )BUT I AINT MENTIONING NO ONE ELSE HAA HAA DONT GET BUTT HURT CABRON :biggrin: WERE NOT PUTTING ANYONE DOWN LETS LET THE HOPPING DO THE TALKING EVERY DOGG HAS THERE DAY TRYING TO MAKE FRESNOS SHOW ALSO GOTTA MAKE THE SAN DIEGO SHOW AS WELL ITS ALL GOOD THIS NET STUFF I KNOW ITS ALL FUN TRUST ME WE DONT TRIP WE JUST HAVE A GOOD TIME HOMIE WE WILL HOPEFULLY SEE YOU GUYS IN FRESNO PEACE


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

WERE GONNA TRY TO POST THE VID RIGHT NOW :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 16 2007, 09:31 PM~7920595
> *WERE GONNA TRY TO POST THE VID RIGHT NOW  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@May 16 2007, 09:32 PM~7920606
> *:uh: :biggrin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5kR6aSSOIXsNEVER SCARED
> *


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

OK SOMEONE HAS TO HAVE VIDEO OF THIS COM'ON GENTE I GONNA SEE THIS.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG_DADDY_CADDY_@May 16 2007, 08:52 PM~7920335
> *FIRST OFF CAN U ALL SAY "RUN-ON"SENTENCE???
> 
> REALLY...WHAT IS THERE 2 HATE ON??? U ONLY HIT IN THE 60'S DOUBLE PISTON!!! SO U ARE SAYING THAT THE "BLACKWIDOW" IS WEIGHED DOWN??? ALSO I GOT CA$H & MY CAR IS ON THE BUMPER SINGLE PUMP ~NO WEIGHT~OF COURSE. DON'T GET ALL BUTT HURT EITHER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

El Bumper(back Bumper)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU6Bb6Dow38
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJ2uB9RUjEs

Give me my MF change


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@May 14 2007, 03:18 PM~7902041
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6S7dAsIzIU
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8l2Cm33oQo


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

how you boyz like them vids Dave?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 17 2007, 03:23 PM~7925609
> *how you boyz like them vids Dave?
> *



and he said he was gonna share with me


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

WHERES THE VIDEO OF THE TRUCK HOPPING?


----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

LETS BULLET.........................GOING UP :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

orange cove hop part 1


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

its about damn time some busted out the footage from the show lol


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@May 17 2007, 09:54 PM~7928488
> *orange cove hop part 1
> *


THANKS BRO!! :thumbsup: here's the direct link...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-_1ZDRYBQw


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 17 2007, 11:03 PM~7928522
> *its about damn time some busted out the footage from the show lol
> *


SO WHERES YOUR FOOTAGE? I THOUGHT YOU WERE GONNA BE OUT THERE WIT YOUR CAMERA??????


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey whats up jimmy, we didnt get to make it. had trailer issues. hey do you know who won the street single pump comp and with what inches?


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 17 2007, 03:23 PM~7925609
> *how you boyz like them vids Dave?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: cool my brother WHAT IT DO ILL SHOOT YOU A PM


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@May 17 2007, 11:28 PM~7928616
> *hey whats up jimmy,  we didnt get to make it.  had trailer issues.  hey do you know who won the street single pump comp and with what inches?
> *


I THINK NENE TOOK IT I DONT KNOW THE EXACT HEIGHT :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@May 17 2007, 10:54 PM~7928488
> *orange cove hop part 1
> *


THANX BRO


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks like it was a great show. Good job - wish I could of been there.


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@May 18 2007, 07:46 AM~7929662
> *Looks like it was a great show. Good job - wish I could of been there.
> *


thanx :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=339333
:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NICEE


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

> SPEAK IN RIDDLE HAAAAA HAAAAAA I MOVE IN SILENCE WORDS ARE WORDS
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGjyRjd1_jQ :biggrin:
> NO CHEERLEADERS HERE   JUST ME  uffin:  :ugh: WRONG TREE :yes:
> WHEN YOUR BEING TALKED ABOUT MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT  :0
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

> > SPEAK IN RIDDLE HAAAAA HAAAAAA I MOVE IN SILENCE WORDS ARE WORDS
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGjyRjd1_jQ :biggrin:
> > NO CHEERLEADERS HERE   JUST ME  uffin:  :ugh: WRONG TREE :yes:
> > WHEN YOUR BEING TALKED ABOUT MUST BE DOING SOMETHING RIGHT  :0
> ...


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OslfgVN93pM
WE COMING FOR A FEW HAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAAA :biggrin: :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGjyRjd1_jQ


----------

